# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Σκέφτομαι...

## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος,το πρόβλημα μου είναι το γεγονός πως ενώ είμαι στα 21,είμαι ακόμη παρθένος!!!!
Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,ο λόγος που δεν με έχει προσέξει ποτέ μια όμορφη κοπέλα,είναι ένας:ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ!!!!
Γιατί θεωρώ πως αν δεν έχεις εμφάνιση,δεν κάνεις τίποτα με όμορφο άτομο!!!Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που εδώ και 4 μήνες ασχολούμαι με γυμναστήριο και προσέχω την διατροφή μου.Δηλαδή δεν το κάνω για εμένα,αλλά γιατί θέλω να γίνω αντικείμενο πόθου από τις όμορφες κοπέλες,καθώς γοητεύονται από μια ωραία εμφάνιση και (ίσως) είναι ο μόνος λόγος που πάνε με κάποιον.
Και όταν αναφέρομαι σε όμορφες γυναίκες,δεν εννοώ τις εκθαμωτικές τύπου Megan Fox ή Charlize Theron,αλλά ούτε και μέτριες ή άσχημες.Να τους βάζεις ενα 7/10 από άποψη εμφάνισης....
Και μέχρι στιγμής,πάρα τους 4 μήνες προσπάθειας,δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση.Έχω σκεφτεί και την αυτοκτονία.....

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος,το πρόβλημα μου είναι το γεγονός πως ενώ είμαι στα 21,είμαι ακόμη παρθένος!!!!
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,ο λόγος που δεν με έχει προσέξει ποτέ μια όμορφη κοπέλα,είναι ένας:ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ!!!!
> Γιατί θεωρώ πως αν δεν έχεις εμφάνιση,δεν κάνεις τίποτα με όμορφο άτομο!!!Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που εδώ και 4 μήνες ασχολούμαι με γυμναστήριο και προσέχω την διατροφή μου.Δηλαδή δεν το κάνω για εμένα,αλλά γιατί θέλω να γίνω αντικείμενο πόθου από τις όμορφες κοπέλες,καθώς γοητεύονται από μια ωραία εμφάνιση και (ίσως) είναι ο μόνος λόγος που πάνε με κάποιον.
> Και όταν αναφέρομαι σε όμορφες γυναίκες,δεν εννοώ τις εκθαμωτικές τύπου Megan Fox ή Charlize Theron,αλλά ούτε και μέτριες ή άσχημες.Να τους βάζεις ενα 7/10 από άποψη εμφάνισης....
> Και μέχρι στιγμής,πάρα τους 4 μήνες προσπάθειας,δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση.Έχω σκεφτεί και την αυτοκτονία.....


σκεφτεσαι να αυτοκτονησεις επειδη δεν σε κοιτανε οι ομορφες, αλλα οι ασχημες?
το προβλήμα σου δεν ειναι υπαρξιακο, αλλα καλλιεργειας.
ασε τα γκομενιλικια και κοιτα να εμπλουτισεις το πνευμα σου και τις γνωσεις σου.
τα λες πολυ ρηχα. αν τα εκφραζεις και σωστα, υπαρχει προβλημα...

προσπαθεις να βελτιωσεις την εμφανιση σου επειδη την θεωρεις πολυ μετρια, η για να αυξησεις τις πιθανοτητες σου, παρολο που εισαι ωραιο αγορι?
εσυ πως βαθμολογεις τον εαυτο σου με αριστα το 10?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σκεφτεσαι να αυτοκτονησεις επειδη δεν σε κοιτανε οι ομορφες, αλλα οι ασχημες?
> το προβλήμα σου δεν ειναι υπαρξιακο, αλλα καλλιεργειας.
> ασε τα γκομενιλικια και κοιτα να εμπλουτισεις το πνευμα σου και τις γνωσεις σου.
> τα λες πολυ ρηχα. αν τα εκφραζεις και σωστα, υπαρχει προβλημα...
> 
> προσπαθεις να βελτιωσεις την εμφανιση σου επειδη την θεωρεις πολυ μετρια, η για να αυξησεις τις πιθανοτητες σου, παρολο που εισαι ωραιο αγορι?
> εσυ πως βαθμολογεις τον εαυτο σου με αριστα το 10?



Την αυτοκτονία την έχω σκεφτεί λόγω της παρθενιάς μου(και για να σε προλάβω,δεν με συγκινεί η ιδέα του οίκου ανοχής ή γενικά του αγοραίου έρωτα)....
Προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω την εμφάνιση μου,γιατί είναι ο βασικός λόγος για να πάει μια εμφανίσιμη/όμορφη με κάποιον...
Τον βαθμολογώ με 4,άντε 5.....

----------


## Remedy

> Την αυτοκτονία την έχω σκεφτεί λόγω της παρθενιάς μου(και για να σε προλάβω,δεν με συγκινεί η ιδέα του οίκου ανοχής ή γενικά του αγοραίου έρωτα)....
> Προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω την εμφάνιση μου,γιατί είναι ο βασικός λόγος για να πάει κάποιος με μια εμφανίσιμη/όμορφη...
> Τον βαθμολογώ με 4,άντε 5.....


καλα κανεις και προσπαθεις, αν κατι πανω σου σε ενοχλει, αλλα θελεις δυο δυσκολα πραγματα μαζι. να αποκτησεις εμπειριες και να γινεις 7-10, για να βρεις μια 7-10 (μπακαλιστικο και επιφανειακο για τα δικα μου μυαλα, αλλα προσπαθω να μπω στην λογικη σου).
μηπως να τα επαιρνες ενα- ενα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> καλα κανεις και προσπαθεις, αν κατι πανω σου σε ενοχλει, αλλα θελεις δυο δυσκολα πραγματα μαζι. να αποκτησεις εμπειριες και να γινεις 7-10, για να βρεις μια 7-10 (μπακαλιστικο και επιφανειακο για τα δικα μου μυαλα, αλλα προσπαθω να μπω στην λογικη σου).
> μηπως να τα επαιρνες ενα- ενα?


Τι εννοείς να τα έπαιρνα ένα-ένα?

----------


## Remedy

> Τι εννοείς να τα έπαιρνα ένα-ένα?


εννοω
η να προσπαθησεις να πλησιασεις τις γυναικες, ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι 5 οπως εσυ, η 10 οπως θαθελες ιδανικα, να κανεις ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ σχεσεις και φιλιες που καποιες απο αυτες θα οδηγησουν και σε ολοκληρωμενη σεξουαλικη σχεση και ΜΕΤΑ, αργοτερα να γινεις σφιχτης και να ψαξεις να βρεις και το 10 το καλο που θα σε γουσταρει για την ομορφαδα σου.
η το αντιθετο, να ξεχασεις το οτι σε στεναχωρει η αγαμια, να τα δωσεις ολα σε γυμναστηρια και διατροφες, να γινεις τουμπανο και μετα να αρχισεις να κυνηγας 10ρια μηπως και ζευγαρωσεις.

ολα μαζι, δεν γινεται., γι αυτο καθυστερεις...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εννοω
> η να προσπαθησεις να πλησιασεις τις γυναικες, ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι 5 οπως εσυ, η 10 οπως θαθελες ιδανικα, να κανεις ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ σχεσεις και φιλιες που καποιες απο αυτες θα οδηγησουν και σε ολοκληρωμενη σεξουαλικη σχεση και ΜΕΤΑ να ψαξεις να βρεις και το 10 το καλο που θα σε γουσταρει για την ομορφαδα σου.
> η το αντιθετο, να ξεχασεις το οτι σε στεναχωρει η αγαμια, να τα δωσεις ολα σε γυμναστηρια και διατροφες, να γινεις τουμπανο και εμτα να αρχισεις να κυνγας 10ρια μηπως και ζευγαρωσεις.
> ολα μαζι, δεν γινεται., γι αυτο καθυστερεις...




Το θέμα είναι ότι όποια με το καλό βρώ κάποτε,να είναι ωραία(δεν σου λέω το 10αρι,ενώ νομίζω το γεγονός πως πρέπει να διαθέτει μυαλό και συγκροτημένη προσωπικότητα,όπως οφείλω και εγώ,είναι αυτονόητο)...
Δεν θα ήθελα κάποια που να είναι μέτρια ή να μην βλέπεται.
Νομίζω πρέπει να σου αρέσει ο άλλος σε εμφάνιση.
Για αυτό βλέπεις τους μέτριους με τις μέτριες,τους παίδαρους με τις ωραίες και πάει λέγοντας....Απίθανο να δεις διαφορετικά ζευγάρια....

----------


## Remedy

> Το θέμα είναι ότι όποια με το καλό βρώ κάποτε,να είναι ωραία(δεν σου λέω το 10αρι,ενώ νομίζω το γεγονός πως πρέπει να διαθέτει μυαλό και συγκροτημένη προσωπικότητα,όπως οφείλω και εγώ,είναι αυτονόητο)...
> Δεν θα ήθελα κάποια που να είναι μέτρια ή να μην βλέπεται.
> Νομίζω πρέπει να σου αρέσει ο άλλος σε εμφάνιση.
> Για αυτό βλέπεις τους μέτριους με τις μέτριες,τους παίδαρους με τις ωραίες και πάει λέγοντας....Απίθανο να δεις διαφορετικά ζευγάρια....


αν δεν το καταλαβες, προς το παρον απορριπτεις ασυζητητι μια κοπελα που ειναι ακριβως οτι κι εσυ.
δηλαδη, με μυαλο και συγκροτημενη προσωπικοτητα, οπως υποθετω οτι θεωρεις και τονε αυτο σου, αλλα μετρια σε εμφανιση (εφοσον θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου 4-5)..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αν δεν το καταλαβες, προς το παρον απορριπτεις ασυζητητι μια κοπελα που ειναι ακριβως οτι κι εσυ.
> δηλαδη, με μυαλο και συγκροτημενη προσωπικοτητα, οπως υποθετω οτι θεωρεις και τονε αυτο σου, αλλα μετρια σε εμφανιση (εφοσον θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου 4-5)..


Μυαλό και συγκροτημένη προσωπικότητα δεν γίνεται να έχει και μια όμορφη?
Και αναρωτιέμαι,γιατί να μην διαφέρουν σε εμφάνιση τα ζευγάρια?Δηλαδή,γιατί να μην έχω εγώ ευκαιρία με μια ωραιότερη?
Έχω προσεγγίσει 3 κοπέλες,εμφανίσιμες(όχι το απόλυτο 10αρι),εκ των οποίων οι 2 με απέρριψαν,αλλά ευγενικά,δίχως προσβολές και υποτίμηση στο πρόσωπο μου.Η πρώτη(που ήταν και η ωραιότερη των τριών) καθώς δεν επιθυμούσε σχέσεις εκείνη την περίοδο,η δεύτερη γιατί ήταν με άλλον,και η τρίτη ήταν αγενής,λέγοντας ότι αυτή αξίζει έναν γυμνασμένο παίδαρο,με μεγάλα μπράτσα κλπ.,και εγώ μια μέτρια ή ένα μπάζο............
Υ.Γ.:Όπως ανέφερα και προηγουμένως,δεν κάνω γυμναστήριο για εμένα,αλλά για να με προσέξουν οι ωραίες.Και συμπληρώματα θα έπαιρνα για να φτιάξω το σώμα που θέλουν από έναν άντρα,έτσι ώστε να θεωρηθεί ποθητός......
Υ.Γ.:Όταν ακούς να σου λένε,πως στο πρόσωπο,θυμίζεις τον Γιάννη Καψάλη,νομίζω πως είσαι χάλιας.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Θα παρακαλούσα και για απόψεις άλλων χρηστών....

----------


## Remedy

> Μυαλό και συγκροτημένη προσωπικότητα δεν γίνεται να έχει και μια όμορφη?
> Και αναρωτιέμαι,γιατί να μην διαφέρουν σε εμφάνιση τα ζευγάρια?Δηλαδή,γιατί να μην έχω εγώ ευκαιρία με μια ωραιότερη?
> Έχω προσεγγίσει 3 κοπέλες,εμφανίσιμες(όχι το απόλυτο 10αρι),εκ των οποίων οι 2 με απέρριψαν,αλλά ευγενικά,δίχως προσβολές και υποτίμηση στο πρόσωπο μου.Η πρώτη(που ήταν και η ωραιότερη των τριών) καθώς δεν επιθυμούσε σχέσεις εκείνη την περίοδο,η δεύτερη γιατί ήταν με άλλον,και η τρίτη ήταν αγενής,λέγοντας ότι αυτή αξίζει έναν γυμνασμένο παίδαρο,με μεγάλα μπράτσα κλπ.,και εγώ μια μέτρια ή ένα μπάζο............


φυσικα και γινεται!
εσυ το εθεσες οτι οι ομορφοι ειναι με ομορφους κλπ, οχι εγω.
αν ισχυει η υποθεση σου, τοτε κι εσυ πρεπει να τα εχεις με μια σαν εσενα , εμφανισιακα... γιατι να ειναι μαζι σου μια 7-10?
οποτε κατσε στα αυγα σου και βρες μια 4-5,,

αλλα για να μην κουραζεσαι, να σου πω, οτι απλα δεν ισχυει η υποθεση σου.
ζευγαρια υπαρχουν ολων των συνδυασμων. και ωραιοι με ωραιες και το αντιθετο και χιαστι και οτι θελεις.
το μυστικο των ταιριαστων ζευγαριων δεν ειναι η ομοιομορφια, αλλα η αρμονια...
η ομορφια ειναι ωραιο προσον αλλα οχι το μοναδικο. οταν σε επιλεγει καποια/ος, σε επιλεγει για το συνολο. σαφως πρεπει να καλυπτεις την αισθητικη της. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι απαραιτητο να εισαι 10.
μπορει να εισαι 5 σε εμφανιση και 10 σε σεξ απιλ, η σε πνευμα, σε κατιτ ελοσπαντως που θα την ενδιαφερει..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> φυσικα και γινεται!
> εσυ το εθεσες οτι οι ομορφοι ειναι με ομορφους κλπ, οχι εγω.
> αν ισχυει η υποθεση σου, τοτε κι εσυ πρεπει να τα εχεις με μια σαν εσενα , εμφανισιακα... γιατι να ειναι μαζι σου μια 7-10?
> οποτε κατσε στα αυγα σου και βρες μια 4-5,,
> 
> αλλα για να μην κουραζεσαι, να σου πω, οτι απλα δεν ισχυει η υποθεση σου.
> ζευγαρια υπαρχουν ολων των συνδυασμων. και ωραιοι με ωραιες και το αντιθετο και χιαστι και οτι θελεις.
> το μυστικο των ταιριαστων ζευγαριων δεν ειναι η ομοιομορφια, αλλα η αρμονια...
> η ομορφια ειναι ωραιο προσον αλλα οχι το μοναδικο. οταν σε επιλεγει καποια/ος, σε επιλεγει για το συνολο. σαφως πρεπει να καλυπτεις την αισθητικη της. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι απαραιτητο να εισαι 10.
> μπορει να εισαι 5 σε εμφανιση και 10 σε σεξ απιλ, η σε πνευμα, σε κατιτ ελοσπαντως που θα την ενδιαφερει..


Λες ότι δεν ισχύει η υπόθεση μου.Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι μπορώ να κυνηγήσω μια ωραιότερη μου?
Δεν ήξερα πως έπρεπε να αντιδράσω με την τρίτη κοπέλα....
Διάβασε λίγο και τα υστερόγραφα μου....
Υ.Γ.:Τελείως άσχετο με το πρόβλημα μου:Το ''Saga Norén, Länskrim, Malmö'',είναι Σουηδικά?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

με τι ασχολισε?σπουδααζεις?δουλε υεις?ενδιαφεροντα?μιλας για ομορφια και ειναι ο μικροτερος παραγοντας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> με τι ασχολισε?σπουδααζεις?δουλε υεις?ενδιαφεροντα?μιλας για ομορφια και ειναι ο μικροτερος παραγοντας


Nαι σπουδάζω

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Nαι σπουδάζω


εχεις τους κυκλους σου?

----------


## elis

εγω θα σου πω τωρα τα δικα μου κι μα θεσ ακου τα οι γυναικεσ φιλε μου 
ειναι το ογδοο θαυμα αυτου πλανητη επειδη εγω τισ αγαπαω θα σου πω τι ενοουσαν
γιατι αμα γυναικα σου πει κατι δεν ειναι ποτε αυτο που σου ειπε
αυτεσ λοιπον σε ειπαν κακιασμενο η κατι τετοιο και σε πληροφορω δεν κοιταξαν καθολου την εμφανισησ σου
που πιθανω να τισ αρεσεσ για να μπουν στην διαδικασια να σε σχολιασουν αλλιωσ δε θα σε προσεχαν καν
μαθημα τελευταιο αγαπα τισ γυναικεσ για να μπορεσεισ να εχεισ μια καλη ζωη πιστεψε με ειναι το θαυμα αυτου του κοσμου

----------


## elis

η ξεραν πιο ειναι το κουμπι σου και το πατησανε για να δειξεισ τον χαρακτηρα σου 
αν ηταν εξυπνεσ το βρηκαν σε κλασματα του δευτερολεπτου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

όλοι οι άνθρωποι εχουν ανασφάλειες για την εμφανηση τους!..ωραιοι - ασχημοι, νεοι ωριμοι δεν εχει σημασια.. εχω παρηγορήσει καλλονες με τραγικες εμμονες παγιδευμενες στο πιο ηλίθιο ψεγαδι και πιο νορμαλ ανθρώπους με φοβερες ανησυχίες...όλοι μας εχουμε ενα κοινο χαρακτηριστικο...στην ουσια το μονο που μας λείπει είναι η αγάπη...ότι και να κάνεις... οτι και αν είσαι, αν δεν έχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου..πάντα θα αισθανόμαστε μισοι. και οπως ειχε πει ο βεγγος..το νόημα της ζωής ειναι 2 χερια να σε κρατουν με αγαπη!
ανακιν φιλε μου διαφωνω μαζί σου...ουτε κουρεμα ουτε διαιτα χρειαζεται ... εχω δει κακοκουρεμενους και παχουλους να λάμπουν απο ευτυχία και να νιωθουν βασιλιάδες διπλα στην γυναικα που τους λατρευει... όλοι έχουμε ενα ταιρι( ή περισσοτερα) εκει εξω..που θα μας λατρευει ετσι ακριβως όπως ειμαστε, εκει ειναι όλη η αξια!! ;)

----------


## Anakin

> όλοι οι άνθρωποι εχουν ανασφάλειες για την εμφανηση τους!..ωραιοι - ασχημοι, νεοι ωριμοι δεν εχει σημασια.. εχω παρηγορήσει καλλονες με τραγικες εμμονες παγιδευμενες στο πιο ηλίθιο ψεγαδι και πιο νορμαλ ανθρώπους με φοβερες ανησυχίες...όλοι μας εχουμε ενα κοινο χαρακτηριστικο...στην ουσια το μονο που μας λείπει είναι η αγάπη...ότι και να κάνεις... οτι και αν είσαι, αν δεν έχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου..πάντα θα αισθανόμαστε μισοι. και οπως ειχε πει ο βεγγος..το νόημα της ζωής ειναι 2 χερια να σε κρατουν με αγαπη!
> ανακιν φιλε μου διαφωνω μαζί σου...ουτε κουρεμα ουτε διαιτα χρειαζεται ... εχω δει κακοκουρεμενους και παχουλους να λάμπουν απο ευτυχία και να νιωθουν βασιλιάδες διπλα στην γυναικα που τους λατρευει... όλοι έχουμε ενα ταιρι( ή περισσοτερα) εκει εξω..που θα μας λατρευει ετσι ακριβως όπως ειμαστε, εκει ειναι όλη η αξια!! ;)


Δεν ειπα αυτο ομως, του ειπα αφου εχει τοσο κομπλεξ ας κανει αυτο και ας αφησει τις πλαστικες.

----------


## Macgyver

> όλοι οι άνθρωποι εχουν ανασφάλειες για την εμφανηση τους!....ότι και να κάνεις... οτι και αν είσαι, αν δεν έχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου..πάντα θα αισθανόμαστε μισοι. και οπως ειχε πει ο βεγγος..το νόημα της ζωής ειναι 2 χερια να σε κρατουν με αγαπη!
> ! ;)



Αγαπητη Ρεα , δεν εχω ανασφαλεια με την εμφανιση μου , μετριος ειμαι , αλλα οχι ανασφαλης , θεωρω οτι ειναι ικανοποιητικη μια μετρια εμφανιση . Οσο για το ' μισός ' , γιατι καλε να αισθανομαι μισος χωρις γυναικα ? αμα ταχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου , μια χαρα αισθανεσαι , σιγουρα χρειαζομαι μια συντροφο , αλλα οχι και μισος χωρις αυτην !!! αντε ενα 75% αισθανομαι , η συντροφος ειναι ενα καλο συμπληρωμα στην ζωη , και συμφωνω οτι το δουναι και λαβειν αγαπη ειναι σημαντικο . Πολυ σημαντικο .

----------


## agnostix

Eγω πιστευω πως το παρακατω βιντεο τα λεει ολα κ επι της ουσιας

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gprGCEZWns

----------


## Μαρούλι

Ο φίλος μας έχει επηρεαστεί πολύ από το λαιφστάιλ και τη βιτρινιάρικη νοοτροπία της γενιάς του φαψεβοοκ. Έχει θέσει σκοπό ζωής να βρει μια γκομενάρα για να την μοστράρει και όλοι να τον καμαρώνουν. Είχαμε κι εμείς στα 90s τα κωστοπουλικά μας θεματάκια, αλλά εσείς το έχετε φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο το πράγμα. Νοσηρός ναρκισσισμός με σύμπλεγμα ανωτερότητας.

Να κάνω μια πρόβλεψη; Σε 3 χρόνια θα έχεις γίνει φουσκωτός (με χάπια, τα γυμναστήρια θέλουν κόπο) θα έχεις υφακι κοκκορα "με κράζεις με θαυμάζεις" κι επειδή το έργο το χω δει, δε θα αντέχει σχέση σου ούτε χρόνο γιατί οι νορμάλ γυναίκες φρικάρουν με όλα αυτά. Θα βλέπεις τις θεογκομενες αφού σε γνωρισουν καλά, να κάνουν σοβαρή σχέση με κάποιον άλλο ασχετου ομορφιάς αλλα με μυαλά στο κεφάλι. Γυναίκα που βλέπει σοβαρή σχέση με μέλλον θα την κάνει με ελαφρά. Μόνο κάτι πυροβολημενα κοριτσόπουλα θα ασχοληθούν.

Καλά μυαλά φίλε μου. Έχεις μυαλό εφηβου ακόμα. Κρίμα.

----------


## Μαρούλι

Έχω ένα φίλο σαν εσένα. Μικρός ήταν χοντρός, τον έφτυναν οι θεές και γύρω στα 26 το γυρισε σε μποντι μπιλντινγκ, γυμναστήρια, χάπια, διατροφές κλπ. Έγινε ωραίο παιδί αλλα σαν χαρακτήρας έφτασε στο απόγειο της γελοιότητας. Μας έχει πρήξει με ημίγυμνες φωτο στο φαψεβοοκ, κάθε μέρα από 20 σελφι. Η ζωή του περιστρεφεται γύρω απο την επίδειξη (κλασικός ελληναρας): δουλεύει σαν σκυλί για να πλήρωνε τοπ γυμναστήρια, αμάξια, κινητά και χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς. Έκανε τρεις σοβαρές σχέσεις ως τώρα που είναι 34. Η μια ήταν μπαρόβια η δεύτερη υπάλληλος με πτυχίο, η τρίτη φρικιό μποντιμπιλντερου. Όλες τον άφησαν και οι δυο βρήκαν σοβαρά παιδια και παντρεύτηκαν. Αυτός κλαίγεται σε φιλους ότι δε βρίσκει σωστή συντροφο και όλες τον παρατανε. Αναρωτιέται γιατί , αφού είναι τόσο κούκλος; Γιατί πολύ απλά, η όμορφιά έρχεται δεύτερη στις γυναίκες. Ακόμα και οι πιο φτηνιαρες προτιμούν να επενδύσουν σε ένα "αμάξι άσχημο εξωτερικά, αλλά με δυνατή μηχανή και αντοχή". Κοινώς θα κάνουμε το ψώνιο μας με τον κουκλο, αλλα θα καταλήξουμε με το "καλό παιδί" . Γυναικεία ψυχολογία. 

Οπότε προσγειωσου νεαρέ όσο είναι καιρός. Δεν είναι αξεσουάρ η γυναίκα για να τη διαλέξεις στη βιτρίνα. Αυτή σε διαλέγει καταβαθος αφού σε τεστάρει - πόσο κάνεις για σχεση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έχω ένα φίλο σαν εσένα. Μικρός ήταν χοντρός, τον έφτυναν οι θεές και γύρω στα 26 το γυρισε σε μποντι μπιλντινγκ, γυμναστήρια, χάπια, διατροφές κλπ. Έγινε ωραίο παιδί αλλα σαν χαρακτήρας έφτασε στο απόγειο της γελοιότητας. Μας έχει πρήξει με ημίγυμνες φωτο στο φαψεβοοκ, κάθε μέρα από 20 σελφι. Η ζωή του περιστρεφεται γύρω απο την επίδειξη (κλασικός ελληναρας): δουλεύει σαν σκυλί για να πλήρωνε τοπ γυμναστήρια, αμάξια, κινητά και χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς. Έκανε τρεις σοβαρές σχέσεις ως τώρα που είναι 34. Η μια ήταν μπαρόβια η δεύτερη υπάλληλος με πτυχίο, η τρίτη φρικιό μποντιμπιλντερου. Όλες τον άφησαν και οι δυο βρήκαν σοβαρά παιδια και παντρεύτηκαν. Αυτός κλαίγεται σε φιλους ότι δε βρίσκει σωστή συντροφο και όλες τον παρατανε. Αναρωτιέται γιατί , αφού είναι τόσο κούκλος; Γιατί πολύ απλά, η όμορφιά έρχεται δεύτερη στις γυναίκες. Ακόμα και οι πιο φτηνιαρες προτιμούν να επενδύσουν σε ένα "αμάξι άσχημο εξωτερικά, αλλά με δυνατή μηχανή και αντοχή". Κοινώς θα κάνουμε το ψώνιο μας με τον κουκλο, αλλα θα καταλήξουμε με το "καλό παιδί" . Γυναικεία ψυχολογία. 
> 
> Οπότε προσγειωσου νεαρέ όσο είναι καιρός. Δεν είναι αξεσουάρ η γυναίκα για να τη διαλέξεις στη βιτρίνα. Αυτή σε διαλέγει καταβαθος αφού σε τεστάρει - πόσο κάνεις για σχεση.


Κοινώς μου προτείνεις,τα καλά κοριτσάκια.Κάτι ασχημούλες,ή μέτριες εξωτερικά με ωραίο χαρακτήρα.....
Α,και μην νομίζεις ότι σας αρέσουν τα ''καλά παιδιά''.Συνήθως αρέσουν σε αυτές που προανέφερα....
Απλά βαρέθηκα να διαθέτω και μειονεκτήματα όπως η καλοσύνη,η συμπόνοια κλπ.
Θα προτιμούσαν να ήμουν ψυχρός,σνομπ,δηκτικός,προσ λητικός και πολλά άλλα......
Υ.Γ.:Πρόσφατα,φρόντισα και απάντησα άσχημα σε μία από όσες μου έχουν πει πως δεν είμαι ωραίος.Και το ρεσιτάλ κλάματος της ήταν μοναδικό.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εγω νομιζω οτι πρεπει να λυσεις το μπερδεμα που βρισκεται μεσα σου.
> λες οτι οι ωραιοι αρεσουν στους ωραιους και οτι ειναι το σωστο, αλλα εσυ που θεωρεις οτι δεν εισαι ωραιος, θελεις ντε και καλα να αρεσεις σε ωραιες.
> γιατι να μην θελουν κι αυτες εναν ωραιο, αφου το βρισκεις σωστο?
> οσο για το οτι θες να γινεις επιφανειακος, μην προσπαθεις αλλο, εισαι σε καλο σημειο.
> 
> υ.γ.
> οταν λες οτι εισαι "καλο παιδι" κι αυτο χαλαει τις γυναικες, εννοεις αυτο που μας ελεγες τις προαλλες οτι δεν σε νοιαζει αν πεθανει η μανα σου, αρκει να πηδηξεις καμια ομορφη?
> αστο, με την καλωσυνη, το τερματισες...
> "καλο παιδι", δεν ειναι ο καληνυχτακιας με τους 5 τονους απωθημενα, αλλα ο καλοψυχος...


Κάτι είπες για την μάνα μου.Σε διαβεβαιώ πως πλέον δεν με νοιάζει για αυτήν.....
Με νοιάζει μόνο για εμένα....
Υ.Γ.:Να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι ωραίο να είσαι στην σκιά κάποιου άλλου,όπως έχει γίνει με εμένα.

----------


## elis

οπωσ το ειπεσ ρεσιταλ κλαμματοσ εκλαψε μπροστα σου και δεν καταλαβεσ ακομα οτι σε δουλεψε 
οι γυναικεσ ειναι σκληρεσ δεν ειναι παιξε γελασε αμα πετυχεισ εξυπνη ειναι ευτυχια να την βλεπεισ να μιλαει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οπωσ το ειπεσ ρεσιταλ κλαμματοσ εκλαψε μπροστα σου και δεν καταλαβεσ ακομα οτι σε δουλεψε 
> οι γυναικεσ ειναι σκληρεσ δεν ειναι παιξε γελασε αμα πετυχεισ εξυπνη ειναι ευτυχια να την βλεπεισ να μιλαει


Την είπα διανοητικά καθυστερημένη και *******.Λίγο αργότερα άρχισε να κλαίει,και της είπα να σταματήσει το θέατρο....
Αλλά ξέχασα,είμαι χαζός εγώ.....Αφού το λες εσύ.....

----------


## elis

απο τη στιγμη που εκλαψε μπροστα σου αν θεσ να μαθεισ ουτε καν την ενοιαξε τι τησ ειπεσ
τωρα αν εσυ εισαι χαζοσ και θελεισ να δημιουργεισ εντασει απο το πουθενα αντι να κοιταξεισ πωσ θα πηδηξεισ
τι να σου πω δικα σου τα μυαλα δικια σου και η ζωη αλλα με αυτα που κανεισ μη περιμενεισ να πηδηξεισ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVhF48OCbgI

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVhF48OCbgI


Δεν νομίζω πως καταφέρνεις τίποτα με αυτό.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> απο τη στιγμη που εκλαψε μπροστα σου αν θεσ να μαθεισ ουτε καν την ενοιαξε τι τησ ειπεσ
> τωρα αν εσυ εισαι χαζοσ και θελεισ να δημιουργεισ εντασει απο το πουθενα αντι να κοιταξεισ πωσ θα πηδηξεισ
> τι να σου πω δικα σου τα μυαλα δικια σου και η ζωη αλλα με αυτα που κανεισ μη περιμενεισ να πηδηξεισ


όχι θα την άφηνα να με έλεγε άσχημο

----------


## elis

δεν κερδισεσ απολυτωσ τιποτα και τα κανατε σαλατα νεαροι να υποθεσω

----------


## psy me

Λοιπόν,διάβασα και εγώ το θέμα,τονίζω όμως όχι όλες τις σελίδες.Αυτό που εγώ θα ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι την υποκρισία που υπάρχει.Νομίζω πως σε νεαρές ηλικίες στο 95 τοις εκατό παίζει ρόλο η εμφάνιση.Δεν πα να είσαι το καλύτερο παιδί,αν δεν έχεις κορμί, λεφτά, στυλ "βγαίνω με αντροπαρέα,κάποιος είμαι" καμία δεν πρόκειται να σε κοιτάξει.Όλα αυτά περί συνεννόησης,τρυφερότητας είναι πίπες.Μην πέφτετε στην παγίδα!Αυτά έρχονται δεύτερα,εφόσον ΗΔΗ έχει γίνει η επιλογή (μαντέψτε με ποιά κριτήρια).Το θεωρείτε τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότερες νέες βγαίνουν με 29+.
Πριν γράψετε αρνητικά σχόλια για το κείμενο μου θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι 1.δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα 2.κυρίως αναφέρομαι δε νεαρές ηλικίες 3.πριν καταθέσετε οποιαδήποτε γνώμη να διώξετε την υποκρισία στην οποία όλοι-λιγότερο ή περισσότερο-είμαστε βουτηγμένοι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λοιπόν,διάβασα και εγώ το θέμα,τονίζω όμως όχι όλες τις σελίδες.Αυτό που εγώ θα ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι την υποκρισία που υπάρχει.Νομίζω πως σε νεαρές ηλικίες στο 95 τοις εκατό παίζει ρόλο η εμφάνιση.Δεν πα να είσαι το καλύτερο παιδί,αν δεν έχεις κορμί, λεφτά, στυλ "βγαίνω με αντροπαρέα,κάποιος είμαι" καμία δεν πρόκειται να σε κοιτάξει.Όλα αυτά περί συνεννόησης,τρυφερότητας είναι πίπες.Μην πέφτετε στην παγίδα!Αυτά έρχονται δεύτερα,εφόσον ΗΔΗ έχει γίνει η επιλογή (μαντέψτε με ποιά κριτήρια).Το θεωρείτε τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότερες νέες βγαίνουν με 29+.
> Πριν γράψετε αρνητικά σχόλια για το κείμενο μου θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι 1.δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα 2.κυρίως αναφέρομαι δε νεαρές ηλικίες 3.πριν καταθέσετε οποιαδήποτε γνώμη να διώξετε την υποκρισία στην οποία όλοι-λιγότερο ή περισσότερο-είμαστε βουτηγμένοι.


Διόρθωση:όχι στο 95,αλλά στο 100 τοις εκατό.
Η μεγαλύτερη υποκρισία είναι όταν βλέπεις τις όμορφες κοπέλες να λένε ότι δεν δίνουν τεράστια σημασία στην εμφάνιση,αλλά μετά καταλήγουν με κάποιον όμορφο.....Είναι τυχαίο που συνέχεια βλέπει κανείς την ωραία με τον ωραίο,τους μέτριους μεταξύ τους κλπ.?
Για αυτό και εγώ θέλω να γίνω σαν αυτούς σε έντυπα όπως το Men's Health....Για να πάω με ωραίες.....

----------


## troxia

διαβασα το θέμα σου ..
είναι άσχημο να βαθμολογείς τις γυναίκες με άριστα το 10. Είναι σα να βαζεις ταμπέλες.
Επιπλέον , συμφωνώ ότι οι όμορφοι άντρες προσελκύουν τα βλέμματα περισσότερων γυναικών , αλλα δεν είναι αυτός καθοριστικός παράγοντας για μια σχέση. Εγώ προσωπικά όταν βλέπω έναν όμορφο άντρα, όσο όμορφο κ αν τον θεωρήσω αντικειμενικά, αυτή η εντύπωση θα μου φύγει τελείως όταν γνωρίσω τον χαρακτήρα του και καταλάβω πόσο δε μαρέσει..και φυσικά τότε δεν θα έκανα ποτέ τιποτα μαζί του. Οποτε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν μετράει ΜΟΝΟ η εμφάνιση.. κ δεν υπάρχει λόγος επειδή δεν είσαι όμορφος αντικειμενικά όπως λες να κοιτάς μόνο μέτριες ή χαλια γιατί θα σου μείνουν αποθημένα..
Να προσεγγίζεις όσες σου αρέσουν , με αυτοπεποίθηση, μην δείχνεις καθόλου λιγούρης, είναι απωθητικό. Να προσέχεις τον εαυτο σου με μέτρο( δλδ όχι να φτασεις στο σημειο να παρεις κ αναβολικά , είναι ασχημο το θεαμα ενός φουσκωμενου αντρα ), να είσαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό σου και να το δείχνεις, να έχεις προσωπικότητα και πράγματα να πεις, χιούμορ . Εμένα προσωπικά με τραβάνε οι γοητευτικοί αντρες και που μου αποπνέουν αντρίλα και ασφάλεια,όχι απαραίτητα οι όμορφοι αντικειμενικα.( αντίθετα για έναν περίεργο λόγο , ασυναίσθητα μου βγαζουν κάτι ψευτικο , λες κ είναι κούκλες -βλεπε μαρτακης και δεν με εμπνεουν,υπάρχουν κ εξαιρέσεις βέβαια).
Όαο καταλαβαίνουν οι κοπέλες ότι έχεις ανασφάλεις για την εμφανιση σου , τοσο δεν θα σε πλησιάζουν.. 
Δεν υπαρχει κάποια μυστική συνταγή που θα σε κάνει επιθυμητό στις γυναίκες.. Όσο και να γυμναστείς και γίνεις σαν κ αυτούς στα περιοδικά, δεν πρόκειται οι γυναίκες να αρχίσουν ξαφνικά να τρέχουν από πίσω σου και να κάνουν ουρά. 
Δεν είναι παραμύθι, αλλα όλα ξεκινάνε από το μέσα μας..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και ας κάνω την περιγραφή μου:
1.78 ύψος,70 κιλά,ασχολούμενος με γυμναστήριο εδώ και λίγους μήνες,δίχως ακμή στο πρόσωπο ή σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο του σώματος μου.
Λευκή επιδερμίδα και καθαρή δίχως κάποιο σημάδι.
Κεφάλι μεγάλο σαν τετράγωνο,καστανό μαλλί και πάμε στο χειρότερο όλων,το πρόσωπο μου:
Σκούρα καστανά μάτια,λίγο μεγάλη μύτη και βλέμμα αγελάδας.Θα έλεγα ότι είμαι μια ανάμειξη του Γιάννη Καψάλη και τον Ντίνου Αγγελίδη(παλιός μπασκετμπολίστας),όσον αφορά το πρόσωπο.....
Βάλτε και την γαϊδουροφωνή σε αυτά.....

----------


## troxia

εντάξει δεν φαίνεται τόσο άσχημη αυτή η περιγραφή, ούτε οι 2 που ανέφερες είναι τόσο άσχημοι πια.. τώρα τι να σου πω, μια περιγραφή από μόνη της δεν λέει κ πολλά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εντάξει δεν φαίνεται τόσο άσχημη αυτή η περιγραφή, ούτε οι 2 που ανέφερες είναι τόσο άσχημοι πια.. τώρα τι να σου πω, μια περιγραφή από μόνη της δεν λέει κ πολλά.


εντάξει,τότε είμαι μέτριος....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> διαβασα το θέμα σου ..
> είναι άσχημο να βαθμολογείς τις γυναίκες με άριστα το 10. Είναι σα να βαζεις ταμπέλες.
> Επιπλέον , συμφωνώ ότι οι όμορφοι άντρες προσελκύουν τα βλέμματα περισσότερων γυναικών , αλλα δεν είναι αυτός καθοριστικός παράγοντας για μια σχέση. Εγώ προσωπικά όταν βλέπω έναν όμορφο άντρα, όσο όμορφο κ αν τον θεωρήσω αντικειμενικά, αυτή η εντύπωση θα μου φύγει τελείως όταν γνωρίσω τον χαρακτήρα του και καταλάβω πόσο δε μαρέσει..και φυσικά τότε δεν θα έκανα ποτέ τιποτα μαζί του. Οποτε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν μετράει ΜΟΝΟ η εμφάνιση.. κ δεν υπάρχει λόγος επειδή δεν είσαι όμορφος αντικειμενικά όπως λες να κοιτάς μόνο μέτριες ή χαλια γιατί θα σου μείνουν αποθημένα..
> Να προσεγγίζεις όσες σου αρέσουν , με αυτοπεποίθηση, μην δείχνεις καθόλου λιγούρης, είναι απωθητικό. Να προσέχεις τον εαυτο σου με μέτρο( δλδ όχι να φτασεις στο σημειο να παρεις κ αναβολικά , είναι ασχημο το θεαμα ενός φουσκωμενου αντρα ), να είσαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό σου και να το δείχνεις, να έχεις προσωπικότητα και πράγματα να πεις, χιούμορ . Εμένα προσωπικά με τραβάνε οι γοητευτικοί αντρες και που μου αποπνέουν αντρίλα και ασφάλεια,όχι απαραίτητα οι όμορφοι αντικειμενικα.( αντίθετα για έναν περίεργο λόγο , ασυναίσθητα μου βγαζουν κάτι ψευτικο , λες κ είναι κούκλες -βλεπε μαρτακης και δεν με εμπνεουν,υπάρχουν κ εξαιρέσεις βέβαια).
> Όαο καταλαβαίνουν οι κοπέλες ότι έχεις ανασφάλεις για την εμφανιση σου , τοσο δεν θα σε πλησιάζουν.. 
> Δεν υπαρχει κάποια μυστική συνταγή που θα σε κάνει επιθυμητό στις γυναίκες.. Όσο και να γυμναστείς και γίνεις σαν κ αυτούς στα περιοδικά, δεν πρόκειται οι γυναίκες να αρχίσουν ξαφνικά να τρέχουν από πίσω σου και να κάνουν ουρά. 
> Δεν είναι παραμύθι, αλλα όλα ξεκινάνε από το μέσα μας..


Ερωτησούλες:
Εσύ από εμφάνιση,πως είσαι?Γιατί αν είσαι κάποια όμορφη,τότε μάλλον ψεύδεσαι.....
Πως μπορεί κάποιος να δείχνει ότι έχει αυτοπεποίθηση και σε καμία των περιπτώσεων,να μην περαστεί για λιγούρης?
Μήπως είσαι λίγο υπερβολική με την απάντηση σου για την περιγραφή μου?Γιατί τότε ή έχεις κάνει εσύ λάθος,ή όσες με είπαν άσχημο....

----------


## troxia

γιατί ένας ανθρωπος που έχει αυτοποποίθηση φαίνεται οπωσδήποτε και λιγούρης ;;;; 
και επιπλέον, απλά είδα αυτους που ανέφερες και δεν μου φάνηκαν τόσο ασχημοι πια, τώρα εγω δεν σε ξερω οπότε δεν μπορώ να χω και άποψη για την εμφάνιση σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> γιατί ένας ανθρωπος που έχει αυτοποποίθηση φαίνεται οπωσδήποτε και λιγούρης ;;;; 
> και επιπλέον, απλά είδα αυτους που ανέφερες και δεν μου φάνηκαν τόσο ασχημοι πια, τώρα εγω δεν σε ξερω οπότε δεν μπορώ να χω και άποψη για την εμφάνιση σου.


Ρώτησα πως να μην δείχνω λιγούρης!!!!!!!!
Και πως να αποκτήσω αυτοπεποίθηση.......

----------


## elis

η περιπτωση σου μου τσακιζει τα νευρα ρε ψηλε δεν ειναι οτι εισαι ασχημοσ ειναι το μυαλο σου προβληματικο
εχω πιασει κουβεντα με πολλεσ κοπελεσ οταν ημουνα μικροσ απο ολεσ εφαγα χυλοπιτα κατα τα αλλα βλεπομαι
και λεω και δυο τρεισ κουβεντεσ σωστα ε σε πληροφορω οι γυναικεσ ουτε χαζεσ ειναι ουτε πουτανεσ
κατι καταλαβαινουν και δε γουσταρουν παρτο χαμπαρι μερικοι ειμαστε ετσι τι δεν καταλαβαινεισ
εσυ πιασε την κουβεντουλα σου κανε γνωριμιεσ κι αμα σε θελει καμια θα στο πει και βρεσ μια δουλεια οτι να ναι
μπασ και στρωσεισ λιγο γτ δε παλευεσαι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> η περιπτωση σου μου τσακιζει τα νευρα ρε ψηλε δεν ειναι οτι εισαι ασχημοσ ειναι το μυαλο σου προβληματικο
> εχω πιασει κουβεντα με πολλεσ κοπελεσ οταν ημουνα μικροσ απο ολεσ εφαγα χυλοπιτα κατα τα αλλα βλεπομαι
> και λεω και δυο τρεισ κουβεντεσ σωστα ε σε πληροφορω οι γυναικεσ ουτε χαζεσ ειναι ουτε πουτανεσ
> κατι καταλαβαινουν και δε γουσταρουν παρτο χαμπαρι μερικοι ειμαστε ετσι τι δεν καταλαβαινεισ
> εσυ πιασε την κουβεντουλα σου κανε γνωριμιεσ κι αμα σε θελει καμια θα στο πει και βρεσ μια δουλεια οτι να ναι
> μπασ και στρωσεισ λιγο γτ δε παλευεσαι


Μπορείς πολύ απλά να μην ασχοληθείς μαζί μου,αντί να είσαι επιθετικός ρε.....

----------


## troxia

δεν εχει παντα σημασία πόση αυτοπεποίθηση έχεις μεσα σου , αλλα τι δείχνεις. ξέρω παρα πολλά αγόρια που δειχνουν να έχουν πλ μεγαλη αυτοπεποίθηση και πως είναι σιγουροι για τον εαυτο τους και άμα κατσεις και τους γνωρίσεις καλύτερα και σου ανοιχτούνε, θα καταλάβεις το αντίθετο.. αλλα το δείχνουν τόσο πειστικά που στο τέλος το πιστευουν κάπως και οι ίδιοι.. η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι κάτι που σου γεννιέται σιγά σιγά, απλά πιστεύοντας στον εαυτό σου. Μου χει τύχει να μου την πέσει άτομο που ήταν πολύ μετριο εμφανισιακά αλλα ήταν τόσο ενδιαφέρον σαν ανθρωπος κ είχε τόση πλάκα που άνετα θα έκανα κάτι μαζί του. 
Είναι λάθος που κολλάς τόσο πολύ στην εμφάνιση. Πρέπει να΄χαλαρώσεις λίγο. Ακόμη κ από το σχολείο θυμάμαι για τις κοπέλες ,βεβαια, πιο πολλές κατακτήσεις είχαν αυτές που ήταν πολύ άνετες και εύχαριστες κ διαθέσιμες και ας μην ήταν πολύ ομορφες, κ αυτό το διαπιστώνω και μεγαλώνοντας. Οπότε γιατί να μην ισχυει αυτιο και για τους ανδρες..κ πριν σου εγραψα ακριβως με τον τροπο που σκέφτομαι, δεν έχω λόγο να γράψω ψέμματα σε ένα φόρουμ που δεν με ξέρουν κ δεν τους ξέρω(επειδή μου πες ότι ψεύδομαι)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δεν εχει παντα σημασία πόση αυτοπεποίθηση έχεις μεσα σου , αλλα τι δείχνεις. ξέρω παρα πολλά αγόρια που δειχνουν να έχουν πλ μεγαλη αυτοπεποίθηση και πως είναι σιγουροι για τον εαυτο τους και άμα κατσεις και τους γνωρίσεις καλύτερα και σου ανοιχτούνε, θα καταλάβεις το αντίθετο.. αλλα το δείχνουν τόσο πειστικά που στο τέλος το πιστευουν κάπως και οι ίδιοι.. η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι κάτι που σου γεννιέται σιγά σιγά, απλά πιστεύοντας στον εαυτό σου. Μου χει τύχει να μου την πέσει άτομο που ήταν πολύ μετριο εμφανισιακά αλλα ήταν τόσο ενδιαφέρον σαν ανθρωπος κ είχε τόση πλάκα που άνετα θα έκανα κάτι μαζί του. 
> Είναι λάθος που κολλάς τόσο πολύ στην εμφάνιση. Πρέπει να΄χαλαρώσεις λίγο. Ακόμη κ από το σχολείο θυμάμαι για τις κοπέλες ,βεβαια, πιο πολλές κατακτήσεις είχαν αυτές που ήταν πολύ άνετες και εύχαριστες κ διαθέσιμες και ας μην ήταν πολύ ομορφες, κ αυτό το διαπιστώνω και μεγαλώνοντας. Οπότε γιατί να μην ισχυει αυτιο και για τους ανδρες..κ πριν σου εγραψα ακριβως με τον τροπο που σκέφτομαι, δεν έχω λόγο να γράψω ψέμματα σε ένα φόρουμ που δεν με ξέρουν κ δεν τους ξέρω(επειδή μου πες ότι ψεύδομαι)


Εντάξει τότε....
Σεβαστή η γνώμη σου,σωστά τεκμηριωμένη δίχως προκλήσεις σαν κάποιους άλλους....

----------


## elis

> Μπορείς πολύ απλά να μην ασχοληθείς μαζί μου,αντί να είσαι επιθετικός ρε.....


ειναι μερικοι που γραφουν και μου τσακιζουν τα νευρα εισαι ενασ απο αυτουσ ξερεισ οταν γραφεισ κατι 
υπαρχει και αντιδραση συζητηση κανουμε κι εγω δε σου επιτιθεμαι απλα σου λεω οτι αυτα που γραφεισ
συμφωνα με τα δικα μου κριτηρια θα τα εγραφε ενασ μικροσ σε ηλικια ναι μεν αλλα αμυαλοσ και προσπαθω να σου πω δυο κουβεντεσ μπασ και καταλαβεισ καθε προβλημα δειχνει και πωσ σκεφτομαστε και το δικο σου προβλημα δε δειχνει ωριμοτητα δικαιολογησε ομωσ γιατι εισαι μιρκοσ

----------


## troxia

και η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμένική κάποιες φορές.. 
έχω φίλο που δεν είναι πλ ομορφος , απλά πραγματα,αλλα έχει αρκετη αυτοπεποίθηση , δεν τον έχει απσχολήσει ποτέ ιδιαίτερα η εμφάνιση του όπως εσένα αλλα κολλάει συνέχεια σε κοπέλες που δεν τις λες καθόλου όμορφες.. κ πραγματικά αυτου του αρέσουν αρκετα ! Και φίλες έχω που τους αρέσουν αγόρια που εγώ δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι μαζί τυς όχι μόνο θέμα εμφάνιση αλλα και στιλ γενικότερα, αλλα αυτές τους θεωρούν κάτι πολύ σπουδαίο.. 
υπάρχουν ευτυχώς πολλά είδη ανθρώπων με πολλά και διαφορετικά γούστα, οπότε αδικούμε εντελώς τον εαυτο μας με το να θεωρούμε όμορφο ότι μας προβάλλουν στην τηλεόραση κτλ. 
Εμένα ΄προσωπικά οι ανδρες στα περιοδικά δεν μυ λένε τίποτα, γιατί για μένα έιναι κάτι ψευτικο, δεν με ξέρουν δεν τους ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι κ οι χειρότεροι χαρακτήρες,είμαι εντελώς εγκεφαλικός τύπος,όπως και πολλοί άλλοι.. 
οπότε μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου εσυ ο ιδιος , είναι κρίμα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> και η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμένική κάποιες φορές.. 
> έχω φίλο που δεν είναι πλ ομορφος , απλά πραγματα,αλλα έχει αρκετη αυτοπεποίθηση , δεν τον έχει απσχολήσει ποτέ ιδιαίτερα η εμφάνιση του όπως εσένα αλλα κολλάει συνέχεια σε κοπέλες που δεν τις λες καθόλου όμορφες.. κ πραγματικά αυτου του αρέσουν αρκετα ! Και φίλες έχω που τους αρέσουν αγόρια που εγώ δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι μαζί τυς όχι μόνο θέμα εμφάνιση αλλα και στιλ γενικότερα, αλλα αυτές τους θεωρούν κάτι πολύ σπουδαίο.. 
> υπάρχουν ευτυχώς πολλά είδη ανθρώπων με πολλά και διαφορετικά γούστα, οπότε αδικούμε εντελώς τον εαυτο μας με το να θεωρούμε όμορφο ότι μας προβάλλουν στην τηλεόραση κτλ. 
> Εμένα ΄προσωπικά οι ανδρες στα περιοδικά δεν μυ λένε τίποτα, γιατί για μένα έιναι κάτι ψευτικο, δεν με ξέρουν δεν τους ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι κ οι χειρότεροι χαρακτήρες,είμαι εντελώς εγκεφαλικός τύπος,όπως και πολλοί άλλοι.. 
> οπότε μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου εσυ ο ιδιος , είναι κρίμα.


Περιμένω την ημέρα που θα πάω με μία όμορφη-εμφανίσιμη κοπέλα......

----------


## elis

και σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοπελεσ που θα γουσταρουν με τη γαιδουροφωναρα σου 
και σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοπελεσ που γουσταρουν τουσ ασχημουσ και σιγουρα εσυ δεν τα βλεπεισ αυτα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> και σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοπελεσ που θα γουσταρουν με τη γαιδουροφωναρα σου 
> και σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοπελεσ που γουσταρουν τουσ ασχημουσ και σιγουρα εσυ δεν τα βλεπεισ αυτα


Ναι,κάτι μπάζα και μέτριες,όπως καμιά χοντρή ή καμιά κνίτισσα.....

----------


## elis

παραιτουμαι με κερδισεσς σταματαω να ασχολουμαι μαζι σου ασ ασχοληθει αλλοσ γραψε οτι θεσ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παραιτουμαι με κερδισεσς σταματαω να ασχολουμαι μαζι σου ασ ασχοληθει αλλοσ γραψε οτι θεσ


Μπορούσες να σταματήσεις νωρίτερα φτωχόμπινέ....

----------


## elis

δυστυχωσ η ευτυχωσ ακομα πιστευω στουσ ανθρωπουσ αλλα ειπαμε οσο υπαρχει η νεολαια
ολα αλλαζουν παλι καλα που ειστε και σεισ και δινετε χρωμα στη ζωη μασ γιατι χωρισ εσασ δε ξεραμε τι θα καναμε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δυστυχωσ η ευτυχωσ ακομα πιστευω στουσ ανθρωπουσ αλλα ειπαμε οσο υπαρχει η νεολαια
> ολα αλλαζουν παλι καλα που ειστε και σεισ και δινετε χρωμα στη ζωη μασ γιατι χωρισ εσασ δε ξεραμε τι θα καναμε


Ασχολείσαι ακόμη μαζί μου....
χμμμ.....

----------


## elis

τελευταιο σχολιο μη δινεισ σημασια θα κρατιεμαι απο δω και περα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τελευταιο σχολιο μη δινεισ σημασια θα κρατιεμαι απο δω και περα


Για να σε δώ,όμορφε και έξυπνε....

----------


## Μαρούλι

> Κοινώς μου προτείνεις,τα καλά κοριτσάκια.Κάτι ασχημούλες,ή μέτριες εξωτερικά με ωραίο χαρακτήρα.....
> Α,και μην νομίζεις ότι σας αρέσουν τα ''καλά παιδιά''.Συνήθως αρέσουν σε αυτές που προανέφερα....
> Απλά βαρέθηκα να διαθέτω και μειονεκτήματα όπως η καλοσύνη,η συμπόνοια κλπ.
> Θα προτιμούσαν να ήμουν ψυχρός,σνομπ,δηκτικός,προσ λητικός και πολλά άλλα......
> Υ.Γ.:Πρόσφατα,φρόντισα και απάντησα άσχημα σε μία από όσες μου έχουν πει πως δεν είμαι ωραίος.Και το ρεσιτάλ κλάματος της ήταν μοναδικό.



Κοινώς ΔΕΝ σου προτείνω ούτε καν ασχημούλες και μέτριες. Δε σου φταίνε τίποτα τα κοριτσάκια να μπλεξουν με ένα προβληματικο τύπο που δεν τα έχει βρει ακομα με τον εαυτό του. Για κάθε χοντη και κνιτισσα, υπάρχει ένας σωστός άντρας που θα τις βλέπει για θεές κ θα τους φέρεται σαν πριγκίπισσες.

Και ποιος σου είπε ότι τα "καλά κοριτσάκια" είναι άσχημες; Ξέρω άπειρες κουκλαρες με καλό χαρακτήρα, αλλα και αυτές είναι ακατάλληλες για σένα.

Εσύ ταιριάζεις με δυο είδη: 

Α. Όμορφες με άσχημο χαρακτήρα που θα τις κερδίσεις όταν και ΑΝ γινεις κούκλος.
Β. Την Μαρία την Πενταδάκτυλη, όσο παραμένουν τα δεδομένα ως έχουν τώρα.

Όμορφες με καλό χαρακτήρα, μην ελπίσεις. Θα γίνουν καπνός μετά το πρώτο , σκαρτο δευτερο ραντεβού. Μην έχεις τόσο υψηλούς στοχους. Βεβαίως κ η παχιά κνοτισσα είναι υψηλό επίπεδο για κάποιον με τη νοοτροπία σου. Βασικά ΜΕΙΝΕ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΟΣ. Καντο σαν ένδειξη "καλοσύνης συμπόνοιας" στο γυναικείο φύλο.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Εμενα η απορια μου ειναι η εξης:Ο Γιαννης Καψαλης γαμαει τιποτα?

Επειδη λες οτι του μοιαζεις στο προσωπο δηλαδη.Θελω να πω,αν αυτος εχει γκομενα,γιατι οχι και συ που σαι φτυστος!

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω ενα φιλο , κουκλο , γνωστο ονομα , παρα πολλα χρηματα , καλο χαρακτηρα , χαμηλων τονων , δλδ ταχει ολα , και παντευτηκε το 98 μια φιλη μου που δεν λεει και πολλα εμφανισιακα , αλλα ειναι εξω καρδια , παντα χαρουμενη , μην εχεις στερεοτυπα , whyalways . Oλα ειναι θεμα προτιμησεων .

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εμενα η απορια μου ειναι η εξης:Ο Γιαννης Καψαλης γαμαει τιποτα?
> 
> Επειδη λες οτι του μοιαζεις στο προσωπο δηλαδη.Θελω να πω,αν αυτος εχει γκομενα,γιατι οχι και συ που σαι φτυστος!


Κανένα μπάζο ή μέτρια θα γαμεί....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Όπως είπα και σε ένα προηγούμενο thread,έχω έναν φίλο που αρέσει σε όλες και εγώ είμαι το ακριβώς αντίθετο του.Αυτός είναι ο ωραίος και εγώ ο χάλιας,σύμφωνα και με κάποιες.
Εγώ περνώ απαρατήρητος σε σχέση με τις ωραίες,και αυτός το αντίθετο.Θέλω όμως να γίνω σαν αυτόν!Να αρέσω εγώ στις όμορφες!Να λένε εμένα όμορφο και αυτόν άσχημο.
Θέλω να τον ξεπεράσω και να είμαι εγώ ο καλύτερος!
Τελικά,τι από τα 3 νιώθω?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> και η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμένική κάποιες φορές.. 
> έχω φίλο που δεν είναι πλ ομορφος , απλά πραγματα,αλλα έχει αρκετη αυτοπεποίθηση , δεν τον έχει απσχολήσει ποτέ ιδιαίτερα η εμφάνιση του όπως εσένα αλλα κολλάει συνέχεια σε κοπέλες που δεν τις λες καθόλου όμορφες.. κ πραγματικά αυτου του αρέσουν αρκετα ! Και φίλες έχω που τους αρέσουν αγόρια που εγώ δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι μαζί τυς όχι μόνο θέμα εμφάνιση αλλα και στιλ γενικότερα, αλλα αυτές τους θεωρούν κάτι πολύ σπουδαίο.. 
> υπάρχουν ευτυχώς πολλά είδη ανθρώπων με πολλά και διαφορετικά γούστα, οπότε αδικούμε εντελώς τον εαυτο μας με το να θεωρούμε όμορφο ότι μας προβάλλουν στην τηλεόραση κτλ. 
> Εμένα ΄προσωπικά οι ανδρες στα περιοδικά δεν μυ λένε τίποτα, γιατί για μένα έιναι κάτι ψευτικο, δεν με ξέρουν δεν τους ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι κ οι χειρότεροι χαρακτήρες,είμαι εντελώς εγκεφαλικός τύπος,όπως και πολλοί άλλοι.. 
> οπότε μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου εσυ ο ιδιος , είναι κρίμα.


Τα λεγόμενα κάποιων με έκαναν έτσι....
Και θέλω να τους εκδικηθώ.....

----------


## imagine

Φίλε, 

α) Η ομορφιά είναι δευτερεύον χαρακτηριστικό στους άντρες. Σημαντικότερα η αυτοπεποίθηση, το μυαλό, η δουλειά και τα λεφτά. Και η εμπειρία. Απ ότι διάβασα χωλαίνεις σε όλα. Γι αυτό δε σου κάθεται αξιόλογη κοπέλα, όχι γιατί είσαι εμφανισιακά μέτριος. 

β) Το σεξ δεν το κάνεις για να εκδικηθείς κάποιους, να βουλώσεις στόματα ή να βγεις απο πάνω. Ούτε για να αποδείξεις ότι μετράς σαν άντρας. Χαλάρωσε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να το καταφερεις... αστο καλυτερα!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να το καταφερεις... αστο καλυτερα!!


Tι μου προτείνεις τότε?

----------


## troxia

κόμπλεξ έχεις.. δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο απωθητικό. Και πρόσεχε μην το καταλάβει κ ο φίλος σου και σε κάνει πέρα. άλλο να τον θαυμάζεις κι να θές να του μοιάσεις κι άλλο να θες να είναι αυτός άσχημος. τρέφεις πολύ άσχημα συναισθήματα για τον φίλο σου, είσαι ανταγωνιστικός κι αυτό δεν θα σου βγεί σε καλό. και ποιες είναι αυτές που σου παν ότι είσαι άσχημος ; ήρθαν και σου παν μες στη μούρη σου ότι είσαι άσχημος ; δεν είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά αυτή και μην επηρεάζεσαι τόσο εύκολα από το τι λένε οι γύρω σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κόμπλεξ έχεις.. δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο απωθητικό. Και πρόσεχε μην το καταλάβει κ ο φίλος σου και σε κάνει πέρα. άλλο να τον θαυμάζεις κι να θές να του μοιάσεις κι άλλο να θες να είναι αυτός άσχημος. τρέφεις πολύ άσχημα συναισθήματα για τον φίλο σου, είσαι ανταγωνιστικός κι αυτό δεν θα σου βγεί σε καλό. και ποιες είναι αυτές που σου παν ότι είσαι άσχημος ; ήρθαν και σου παν μες στη μούρη σου ότι είσαι άσχημος ; δεν είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά αυτή και μην επηρεάζεσαι τόσο εύκολα από το τι λένε οι γύρω σου.


Του είχα εξηγήσει την όλη φάση και μου είπε να είμαι πιο χαλαρός...
Μετά από καιρό,σταμάτησε να μιλάει σε αυτές....
Και μάλλον με το ''άσχημος'',ήμουν υπερβολικός!Εννοούσα να αρέσω εγώ περισσότερο σε κάποια ωραία....

----------


## elis

επισησ καποια στιγμη πρεπει να καταλαβεισ οτι ολεσ τισ κοπελεσ αμα τισ φερθεισ καλα θα σου φερθουν καλα
και στο κατω κατω αν θεσ να λεγεσαι αντρασ οταν μεγαλωσεισ πρεπει να ακουσεισ μπινελικια και να φασ ξυλο
αυτα ειναι τα βασικα τωρα αμα εσενα σου πανε δυο χαζομαρεσ δυο κοριτσακια και θεσ να τισ εκδικηθεισ καλωσ
αλλα μεγαλονωντασ θα σου τυχουν χειροτερα απο αυτο και θα με θυμηθεισ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> επισησ καποια στιγμη πρεπει να καταλαβεισ οτι ολεσ τισ κοπελεσ αμα τισ φερθεισ καλα θα σου φερθουν καλα
> και στο κατω κατω αν θεσ να λεγεσαι αντρασ οταν μεγαλωσεισ πρεπει να ακουσεισ μπινελικια και να φασ ξυλο
> αυτα ειναι τα βασικα τωρα αμα εσενα σου πανε δυο χαζομαρεσ δυο κοριτσακια και θεσ να τισ εκδικηθεισ καλωσ
> αλλα μεγαλονωντασ θα σου τυχουν χειροτερα απο αυτο και θα με θυμηθεισ


Ασχολείσαι ακόμη μαζί μου....
Χμ....

----------


## elis

παρασυρθηκα και διασυρθηκα θα σου βαλω τραγουδακι γιατι ξερεισ τι μου τσακιζει τα νευρα και πασ και τα γραφεισ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παρασυρθηκα και διασυρθηκα θα σου βαλω τραγουδακι γιατι ξερεισ τι μου τσακιζει τα νευρα και πασ και τα γραφεισ


Δεν χρειάζεται....

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPnQ_wt-nw

----------


## elis

ε πωσ δε χρειαζεται λεγε τι ακουσ να βαζω τραγουδακια να κανω εξασκηση τισ μουσικεσ μου γνωσεισ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6y64YV_vIQ

----------


## Macgyver

> Tι μου προτείνεις τότε?



Θα προτεινω εγω κατι . Αρχισε να πιστευεις οτι ειναι τα παντα δυνατα , οτι μπορεις να καταφερεις τα παντα , χωρις να φοβασαι την πιθανη αποτυχια , η αποτυχια ειναι μερος του παιχνιδιου . . Πολυς κοσμος αποτυχανει επειδη υποσυνειδητα δεν πιστευει οτι αξιζει να επιτυχει . Ετσι σκεφτομαι εγω , στα προσωπικα μου και σε δουλειες , χωρις ιχνος αλαζονειας , και μουχει βγει σε καλο .

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVhF48OCbgI

----------


## Constantly curious

Μακ πολυ σωστο και σοφο. 

Μπορει να ειναι ενας συνδυασμος και των 3.

Τι θετικο πιστευεις πως εχεις εσυ που δεν εχει ο φιλος σου?

----------


## elis

αυτο αφιερωμενο σε μενα αυτοσ καπου εχει και ενα στιχο που λεει οτι το αλκοολ με εσωσε απο τον αθλητισμοhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE1Bjjw3Jx8

----------


## Macgyver

C.C. ημουν βεβαιος οτι θα καταλαβαινες .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Tι μου προτείνεις τότε?


να ειμαι ευγενικη ή ειλικρινης?? τι προτιμας?

----------


## elis

> να ειμαι ευγενικη ή ειλικρινης?? τι προτιμας?


τετοια θελω να διαβαζω αυτο ειναι ομορφια για μενα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> να ειμαι ευγενικη ή ειλικρινης?? τι προτιμας?


Ευγενική ειλικρίνεια....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε πωσ δε χρειαζεται λεγε τι ακουσ να βαζω τραγουδακια να κανω εξασκηση τισ μουσικεσ μου γνωσεισ


Θες να βρείς τραγουδάκια για την περίπτωση μου....Μόνο και μόνο για να μειώσεις....
Είσαι απίστευτος....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

... επαναλαμβανω τα δεδομενα: ευγενεια ή ειλικρινεια? τι δεν καταλαβες??

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ... επαναλαμβανω τα δεδομενα: ευγενεια ή ειλικρινεια? τι δεν καταλαβες??


Eιλικρίνεια τότε....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μακ πολυ σωστο και σοφο. 
> 
> Μπορει να ειναι ενας συνδυασμος και των 3.
> 
> Τι θετικο πιστευεις πως εχεις εσυ που δεν εχει ο φιλος σου?


Έχει τα πάντα....
Είμαι στην σκιά του...

----------


## Constantly curious

Δε μπορει κατι καλο θα εχεις και εσυ. Και πως αντεχεις να κανεις με εναν ανθρωπο παρεα που νιωθεις οτι εισαι η σκια του? -Ρητορικη ερωτηση

Αλλα κεντραρε λιγο σε σενα !!!
Θες να νιωθεις ο λιγος μπροστα στον ωραιο απαιχτο εξιδανικευμενο? Ή θες να εισαι αυτο που εισαι ? Ξερεις τι εισαι? Απο οτι λες μια σκια...
Ψαξου να αναπτυξεις τα χαρισματα σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε μπορει κατι καλο θα εχεις και εσυ. Και πως αντεχεις να κανεις με εναν ανθρωπο παρεα που νιωθεις οτι εισαι η σκια του?


Έχει τα πάντα,όσον αφορά τις όμορφες γυναίκες.Εμφάνιση,sex appeal κλπ.....
Δεν ξέρω....
Με άλλους φίλους μου δεν μου έχει συμβεί αυτό....

----------


## Constantly curious

Επειδη δεν σου εχει ξανα συμβει κοιτας να τον "ξεπερασεις" ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επειδη δεν σου εχει ξανα συμβει κοιτας να τον "ξεπερασεις" ?


Θέλω και εγώ να αρέσω στις ωραίες,όχι μόνο αυτός......
Και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται ποτέ,σύμφωνα και με την Ρέα.....

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

συγνωμη δεν το λεω κακοπροερετε αλλα εισαι θυμα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> συγνωμη δεν το λεω κακοπροερετε αλλα εισαι θυμα


Γιατί παρακαλώ?
Μάλλον πρέπει να γίνω θύτης....

----------


## Constantly curious

Δωσε μου ενα προσδιορισμο της ωραιας γυναικας κατ εσε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δωσε μου ενα προσδιορισμο της ωραιας γυναικας κατ εσε


Μελαχρινή,ύψος 1.70-1.75,ωραίο πρόσωπο(δίνω σημασία σε αυτό),προσεγμένο σώμα δίχως πολλά κιλά,μυαλωμένη,ευγενής,συν τή κλπ.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εισαι τεμπέλης, κακομαθημενος και ηλίθιος..ακομα και αν ησουν ομορφος θα ησουν πολυ βαρετος... εισαι η ουσιαστικη ερμηνεια την λέξης κλαψομ@υνης! ...
εκτος αν τρολαρεις!...που στο ευχομαι!!!!

ειχαμε καποτε ενα θρεντ που μιλουσαμε για την νεα γεννια... τα παλια μελη ελεγαν οτι η νεα γεννια ειναι ατομα αχρηστα και βολεμενα στην μοιζερια τους και καποια πιο νεα μελη οπως εγω ήμουν αντιθετη σε αυτο
εκτοτε παρατηρω γιατι αυτα τα παλια μελη ειχαν σχηματισει αυτην την εικονα...κατα καιρους μπαινουν 20χρονα παιδια και μυξοκλαινε που δεν εχουν κανει ακομα σχεση, που ειναι παρθενοι, που δεν τους την πεφτουν γυναικες, που δεν βρισκουν παρθενες, που δεν τους καθονται οι όμορφες...μας ρωτανε γιατι να ζησουν κτλ και θελω να ριξω τρεις οκαδες κλωτσιδια στους γονεις σας που σας εκαναν ευνουχισμενα μαμουχαλα. κανετε σαν υστερικες χαζογκομενες..αντι να παρετε την πετρα και να την στιψετε ρε μαντραχαλοι.. καθεστε μπροστα σε μια οθονη και δεν ξερετε τι να κανετε με τα τσουτσουνι@ σας!

μπραβο στα παιδια της ηλικίας σου που δεν κοπροσκυλιαζουν και δουλευουν σαν σκυλια για να ζησουν...και οταν δεν βρισκουν σκιζοντε σε χαμαλοδουλειες 
μπραβο στα παιδια της ηλικίας σου που εχουν θεση και αποψη και εσωτερικη αναζητηση
μπραβο στα παιδια της ηλικίας σου που δεν γουσταρουν νταντεμα και παρα τα βασανα τους ξερουν να γελανε και να περνανε καλα
τωρα που βλέπω πως και γιατι τα παλια μελη ειχαν αυτην την αποψη για την νεα γεννια...εξακολουθω να πιστευω πως εχουν λάθος βεβαια... αλλα σιγουρα εσυ και τα ομοια σου θα επρπε να ντρεπεστε που δινετε αυτην την τοσο ασχημη εικονα!!! γιατι οσο λάθος και αν ειναι οι γονεις σας που σας κακοαναθρεψαν εχετε μεγαλώσει πια και θα επρεπε να ειχατε μια πιο ουσιαστικη προσωπικοτητα απο αυτην που επιλέγετε!!!

οσο υπαρχουν μωρα που ξεβραζονται στις παραλίες και ανθρωποι με ουσιαστικα προβλήματα βιασμενοι κακοποιημενοι στερημενοι αρρωστοι ανθρωποι...που βρισκετε το ΘΡΑΣΣΟΣ να υπάρχετε και να μας μυξοκλαιτε ""οτι δεν ειστε ομορφοι""??? σοβαρα τωρα??? και που βρισκουν το κουραγιο τα μελη που εχουν τοσα προβλήματα και πέρασαν τοσες φουρτουνες να σας νταντευουν... αυτο με ξεπερνα!!!!
κοιταξου μεσα σου βαθια... αν εχεις να πεις κατι πιο ουσιαστικο για σενα και αν δεν βρεις κατασκευασε το οπως κανουν οι νεοι της ηλικίας σου... δημιουργησε και πάλεψε για την ζωη σου εισαι το σκατομελλον αυτου του κοσμου επιτελους !!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

γιατι κοιτας τι ειναι οι αλλοι και δεν σεβεσε ουτε εκτιμας τον εαυτο σου(εγραψα πολλα γιατι αλλα τα διεγραψα)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εισαι τεμπέλης, κακομαθημενος και ηλίθιος..ακομα και αν ησουν ομορφος θα ησουν πολυ βαρετος... εισαι η ουσιαστικη ερμηνεια την λέξης κλαψομ@υνης! ...
> εκτος αν τρολαρεις!...που στο ευχομαι!!!!
> 
> ειχαμε καποτε ενα θρεντ που μιλουσαμε για την νεα γεννια... τα παλια μελη ελεγαν οτι η νεα γεννια ειναι ατομα αχρηστα και βολεμενα στην μοιζερια τους και καποια πιο νεα μελη οπως εγω ήμουν αντιθετη σε αυτο
> εκτοτε παρατηρω γιατι αυτα τα παλια μελη ειχαν σχηματισει αυτην την εικονα...κατα καιρους μπαινουν 20χρονα παιδια και μυξοκλαινε που δεν εχουν κανει ακομα σχεση, που ειναι παρθενοι, που δεν τους την πεφτουν γυναικες, που δεν βρισκουν παρθενες, που δεν τους καθονται οι όμορφες...μας ρωτανε γιατι να ζησουν κτλ και θελω να ριξω τρεις οκαδες κλωτσιδια στους γονεις σας που σας εκαναν ευνουχισμενα μαμουχαλα. κανετε σαν υστερικες χαζογκομενες..αντι να παρετε την πετρα και να την στιψετε ρε μαντραχαλοι.. καθεστε μπροστα σε μια οθονη και δεν ξερετε τι να κανετε με τα τσουτσουνι@ σας!
> 
> μπραβο στα παιδια της ηλικίας σου που δεν κοπροσκυλιαζουν και δουλευουν σαν σκυλια για να ζησουν...και οταν δεν βρισκουν σκιζοντε σε χαμαλοδουλειες 
> μπραβο στα παιδια της ηλικίας σου που εχουν θεση και αποψη και εσωτερικη αναζητηση
> μπραβο στα παιδια της ηλικίας σου που δεν γουσταρουν νταντεμα και παρα τα βασανα τους ξερουν να γελανε και να περνανε καλα
> ...


Συγγνώμη που δεν είμαι ωραίος μωρή μανταμίτσα,τι να κάνουμε....
Και τους γονείς μου,άσε τους έξω από την κουβέντα μανίτσα.....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> συγνωμη δεν το λεω κακοπροερετε αλλα εισαι θυμα


α ρε λεγκ...καλα που υπαρχεις κ συ εδω μεσα και δεν εχω χασει τις επλιδες μου για την κωλογενια σου!

----------


## Constantly curious

Οκ, το ζητημα ειναι, αφου σε βλεπουν, τι ρεπερτοριο θεματων κουβεντιαζεις ? 
Μπορει απλα να εκπεμπεις μια ανασφαλεια καχυποψιας φοβου απορριψης και για αυτο να μην σε προσεγγιζουν.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να μην προσεγγίσω όμορφες μωρή έξυπνη,εργατική κλπ.?
> Συγγνώμη που δεν είμαι ωραίος μανταμίτσα,τι να κάνουμε....


TRIA POYLAKIA KA8ONTAN!!!!...

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχει τα πάντα,όσον αφορά τις όμορφες γυναίκες.Εμφάνιση,sex appeal κλπ.....
> Δεν ξέρω.......




Θα σου πω και κατι αλλο. Μην συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με κανεναν . Εισαι μοναδικος , διαφορετικος . Πιστεψε το , η συγκριση μονο πισω σε παει .

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οκ, το ζητημα ειναι, αφου σε βλεπουν, τι ρεπερτοριο θεματων κουβεντιαζεις ? 
> Μπορει απλα να εκπεμπεις μια ανασφαλεια καχυποψιας φοβου απορριψης και για αυτο να μην σε προσεγγιζουν.


Οτιδήποτε...
Βάλε αυτά που λες,μαζί με την εμφάνιση και πως είμαι και λίγο ντροπαλός....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> TRIA POYLAKIA KA8ONTAN!!!!...


Ότι πεις μωρή έξυπνη.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Μελαχρινή,ύψος 1.70-1.75,ωραίο πρόσωπο(δίνω σημασία σε αυτό),προσεγμένο σώμα δίχως πολλά κιλά,μυαλωμένη,ευγενής,συν τή κλπ.


σκεψου το αλλο,ας πουμε οτι μπορουσες να βρεις μια τετοια,αυτη τι θα σε εκανε??παιζει να ετρωγες πακετο μετα απο 1 βδομαδα...το μυαλλο σου ειναι το θεμα(το πανω κεφαλι οχι το κατω),σεβασου το δουλεψε το και μετα θα ξερεις τι να κανεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σκεψου το αλλο,ας πουμε οτι μπορουσες να βρεις μια τετοια,αυτη τι θα σε εκανε??παιζει να ετρωγες πακετο μετα απο 1 βδομαδα...το μυαλλο σου ειναι το θεμα(το πανω κεφαλι οχι το κατω),σεβασου το δουλεψε το και μετα θα ξερεις τι να κανεις


Δηλαδή δεν θα με σούταρε για την εμφάνιση μου......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οκ, το ζητημα ειναι, αφου σε βλεπουν, τι ρεπερτοριο θεματων κουβεντιαζεις ? 
> Μπορει απλα να εκπεμπεις μια ανασφαλεια καχυποψιας φοβου απορριψης και για αυτο να μην σε προσεγγιζουν.


χαχαχαχα ρε CC σ αγαπω λέμε χχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> α ρε λεγκ...καλα που υπαρχεις κ συ εδω μεσα και δεν εχω χασει τις επλιδες μου για την κωλογενια σου!


αχ ρε ρεα τι να σου πω παιδακια που δεν εχουν εμπειριες και εχουν φαει το παραμυθι της μοδας και των εποχων.δεν γινετε να αλλαξουν τα πραγματα.(αλλα εχουν πλακα μπορω να πω,οσο δεν μου περναν απαριτηριτοι με διασκεδαζουν)

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν δεν κανω λαθος εισαι 18 ετων ? Εισαι σε καποια σχολη ? Εχεις καποια ονειρα για τον εαυτο σου?
Ειναι νορμαλ να σε απασχολει το γυναικειο φυλο αλλά να βρεις γυναικα δεν ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι, το να δωσεις και να δινεις σε μια σχεση ειναι το μυστικο και το σημειο κλειδι.
Ισως να αισθανονται τα κοριτσια οτι εισαι δυσπροσιτος και να μην ανοιγονται εξισου. Σε κατατασεις στους ντροπαλους λογω φοβου απορριψης ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος εισαι 18 ετων ? Εισαι σε καποια σχολη ? Εχεις καποια ονειρα για τον εαυτο σου?
> Ειναι νορμαλ να σε απασχολει το γυναικειο φυλο αλλά να βρεις γυναικα δεν ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι, το να δωσεις και να δινεις σε μια σχεση ειναι το μυστικο και το σημειο κλειδι.
> Ισως να αισθανονται τα κοριτσια οτι εισαι δυσπροσιτος και να μην ανοιγονται εξισου. Σε κατατασεις στους ντροπαλους λογω φοβου απορριψης ?


21 ετών φοιτητής.....
Είπαμε,ντροπαλός+μη όμορφος!
Για αυτό οι όμορφες δεν με προσέχουν....Και με έχουν και πεί και άσχημο....

----------


## Constantly curious

> χαχαχαχα ρε CC σ αγαπω λέμε χχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....


Εγω θα συνεχιζω να σου λεω "σταχτη και burberry στα σαββατα", φωτια στα σαββατοβραδα -βλεπε Αντζελα, πασχω απο μαζωνακη "καθε βραδυ του σαββατου ...". Στο θεμα μας ομως...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αχ ρε ρεα τι να σου πω παιδακια που δεν εχουν εμπειριες και εχουν φαει το παραμυθι της μοδας και των εποχων.δεν γινετε να αλλαξουν τα πραγματα.(αλλα εχουν πλακα μπορω να πω,οσο δεν μου περναν απαριτηριτοι με διασκεδαζουν)


καμαρι μου!!!!...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω θα συνεχιζω να σου λεω "σταχτη και burberry στα σαββατα", φωτια στα σαββατοβραδα -βλεπε Αντζελα, πασχω απο μαζωνακη "καθε βραδυ του σαββατου ...". Στο θεμα μας ομως...


"μα πως μπορεις να μην με αγαπας τα σαββατα?" ποιανου ειναι δε θυμαμαι αλλα... κολλαει!... στο θεμα μας ναι... 21 φοιτητης σου πε το παιδι...για απαντα τωρα ....

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> 21 ετών φοιτητής.....
> Είπαμε,ντροπαλός+μη όμορφος!
> Για αυτό οι όμορφες δεν με προσέχουν....Και με έχουν και πεί και άσχημο....


αμα σου πω οτι μπορεις να εχεις οποιαδιποτε θες εκει εξω ασχετα με το πως φενεσε θα μου πεις οτι δεν παιζει αφου εχεις αποδεχτει την ανικανοτητα σου πανω σε αυτο τον τομεα.και αυτο ειναι το θεμα...αμα δεν τα πας καλα με τον μυαλλο σου και δεν εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση δεν πανα κανεις πλαστικες και οτι θες να κανεις παλυ εδω μεσα θα εισαι

----------


## elis

εγω παντωσ μπρω να σε νταντευω μεχρι να πεισ φτανει αλλα πεσ μου κατι αλλο οχι μονο εξυπναδεσ ειναι βαρετο αυτο
απο εξυπναδεσ πιστεψε με εχουμε ακουσει ολοι μπολικεσ στη ζωη μασ πεσ μα σ κατι αλλο πιο προσγειωμενο γιατι αμα πασ 
για δουλεια εξυπναδεσ μαλακιεσ και μπινελικια θα ακουσ ολη μερα οποτε λυπησου μασ και μασ βαλε το μυαλο σου να δουλεψει και γραψε κατι ομορφο σε παρακαλω

----------


## Constantly curious

> 21 ετών φοιτητής.....
> Είπαμε,ντροπαλός+μη όμορφος!
> Για αυτό οι όμορφες δεν με προσέχουν....Και με έχουν και πεί και άσχημο....


Αρα εχεις ακουσει αρνητικη κουβεντα η οποια σε στεναχωρησε. Αν ενας ανθρωπος απλα σε ακυρωνει βασει εμφανισης μην του -της κανεις το χατιρι να χαλιεσαι.
Δεν αρεσουμε ολοι σε ολους, τα ιδια παραπονα εχουν και οι καρα αντικειμενικα πανεμορφοι. Αν σου εχει καρφωθει στο μυαλο να ριξεις "ομορφες" για να φτασεις τον φιλο σου θα το κανεις.
Θα το κανεις αλλά θα μπεις στο επομενο λεβελ ... γιατι την πηρα τηλ και δεν το σηκωσε ? γτ δεν απαντησε σε μηνυμα ? το ονομα που εχεις επιλεξει "γιατι παντα εγω"? 
Δειχνει οτι νιωθεις αποκομενος, ΜΟΝΟΣ, και εναν αρνητισμο. 

Χτισε το Εσω για να κατακτησεις. Βρες ποιος εισαι εσυ. Μαγικες λυσεις δεν υπαρχουν. Οσο θα σε συγκρινεις θα νιωθεις λιγος. Οσο θα νιωθεις λιγος θα τα βαζεις με την αδικη τη μοιρα.

Μπορεις να κανεις κατι καλυτερο περα απο το να αποκτησεις υπεροχους μυς. Ειναι ωραιο δε λεω οτι δεν ειναι. Αλλα στην ζωη μετρα ο αντρας να εχει και "εγκεφαλικο μυ"

----------


## deleted-member09062017

ρεεε (σορρυ για το ρε) πηρατε το παιδι από το λαιμο... 

μικρος είναι θα μαθει

----------


## elis

το πηραμε απο το λαιμο γιατι πεταει την μια εξυπναδα πισω απο την αλλη 
εγω πρωσοπικα εχω αλλεργια στη φαση που ειμαι και μη νομιζεισ καλο του κανουμε 
να του πουμε και κανα δυο μαλακιεσ τι να λεει μπασ και ριξει καμια γκομενα 
εμενα μου τσακιζουν τα νευρα οι εξυπναδεσ το λεω δεν μπορω
ειμαι σε φαση θελω να βλεπω ωραια πραγματα οσο μπορω

----------


## Constantly curious

noumac γεια σου,δεν εχουμε ξανα μιλησει. 
Η Ρεα απαντησε εχοντας τη συγκαταθεση του θεματοθετη για ειλικρινεια.
Καθε ηλικεια με τα βασανα της...

----------


## elis

αμα γραψεισ κατι ωραιο θα σου κανω κανταδα με ξενα τραγουδια

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελις :) Ελπιζω να εισακουστει και να μας γραψει κατι θετικο.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> noumac γεια σου,δεν εχουμε ξανα μιλησει. 
> Η Ρεα απαντησε εχοντας τη συγκαταθεση του θεματοθετη για ειλικρινεια.
> Καθε ηλικεια με τα βασανα της...


γενικα μιλαω όχι για την ρεα ουτε που την ξερω...

ο γραπτος λογος πιστευω παρεξηγείτε.. αν τον είχαμε μπροστα μας πιστευω θα βλέπαμε έναν ντροπαλο συνεσταλμενο νεαρο με οποια θεματακια εχει γυρω από το πρόβλημα που τον απασχολει... περα ισως από μερικες κορωνες που μας ειπε ότι ειπε σε κατι κοπελιες δεν νομιζω ότι μιλαει ετσι στην καθημερινη του ζωη

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ρεεε (σορρυ για το ρε) πηρατε το παιδι από το λαιμο... 
> 
> μικρος είναι θα μαθει


ε μα θα σκαγα η γυναικα... καθε μερα το βιολι - βιολακι ..τους παιρνουμε με το καλο τιποτα ε πια ας ακουσουν και μια φορα στα μουτρα την αληθεια μπας και ξυπνησουν!!! απογαλακτηση τωρα!!!

----------


## elis

τοσα του γραψαμε ελπιζω να γραψει κατι διαφορετικο περα απο εξυπναδεσ γιατι αλλιωσ
τσαμπα φοιτητησ ειναι να βαλει το μυαλο του να δουλεψει να γραψει κατι καλο

----------


## elis

εγω ειμαι τησ αποψησ μπινελικι με καλοσυνη με εναλλαγεσ αλλιωσ δε συνενοουμαστε με τη νεολαια μου φαινεται
καποιοσ πρεπει να μπινελικωνει και καποιοσ να κανει τον καλο αλλιωσ δεν καταλαβαινουν αυτοι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> γενικα μιλαω όχι για την ρεα ουτε που την ξερω...
> 
> ο γραπτος λογος πιστευω παρεξηγείτε.. αν τον είχαμε μπροστα μας πιστευω θα βλέπαμε έναν ντροπαλο συνεσταλμενο νεαρο με οποια θεματακια εχει γυρω από το πρόβλημα που τον απασχολει... περα ισως από μερικες κορωνες που μας ειπε ότι ειπε σε κατι κοπελιες δεν νομιζω ότι μιλαει ετσι στην καθημερινη του ζωη


μακαρι να εχεις δικιο ...

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> τοσα του γραψαμε ελπιζω να γραψει κατι διαφορετικο περα απο εξυπναδεσ γιατι αλλιωσ
> τσαμπα φοιτητησ ειναι να βαλει το μυαλο του να δουλεψει να γραψει κατι καλο


όταν ημουν σε αυτην την ηλικια φοιτητης στην αγγλια το 96-99 μολις ειχαν ξεκινησει σιγα σιγα τα πρωτα φορουμ εμπαινα και εγαφα ότι μαλακια μου κατεβαινε.. με ειχαν μπαναρει από μερικα! η ανωνυμια σε κανει να λες και καμια κουβεντα παραπανω...

----------


## Constantly curious

> γενικα μιλαω όχι για την ρεα ουτε που την ξερω...
> 
> ο γραπτος λογος πιστευω παρεξηγείτε.. αν τον είχαμε μπροστα μας πιστευω θα βλέπαμε έναν ντροπαλο συνεσταλμενο νεαρο με οποια θεματακια εχει γυρω από το πρόβλημα που τον απασχολει... περα ισως από μερικες κορωνες που μας ειπε ότι ειπε σε κατι κοπελιες δεν νομιζω ότι μιλαει ετσι στην καθημερινη του ζωη


Ο γραπτος λογο αποκωδικοποιειται αναλογως την ιστορια του καθε ανθρωπου, την εκαστοτε φορτιση, επιθυμια και αναγκη, θεση και αποψη μου η οποια δεν γεννηθηκε μονη της αλλα υιοθετω μετα απο αναγνωσεις. Αναφερθηκα στην Ρεα γιατι ειχε την πιο εκτενη απαντηση σε σχεση με τους υπολοιπους.

----------


## elis

πρεπει να ορισουμε εναν καλησπερακια να τουσ εξηγει οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειμαστε ανθρωποι με προβληματα
και πρεπει να ενημερωνονται οτι δεν ειναι παιχνιδι εδω να τρολαρουνε

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελις αυτο που ειπες ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και σοβαρο. 
Νομιζω ομως οτι προκυπτει απο τους διαλογους καθε φορα το συμπερασμα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εσυ εισαι ο καλησπερακιας μας ελις μου! δεν το χεις καταλάβει ακομα?????... βαλε τωρα ενα ασμα να του φτειαξουμε το κεφι του παιδιου μας γιατι ο παλιονουμακ με εκανε να νιωσω λιγες τυψεις ... ξερεις πιο ταιριαζει τωρα ετσι???..ξερεις...ξερεις...??? ή να βαλω τα lyrics?? για να σε βοηθησω...

----------


## Constantly curious

Το παλικαρι εφυγε... ελπιζω να επεξεργαστει θετικα τα γραφομενα.

----------


## elis

βαλε τα λιρικσ αλλα να με αφηνετε να τουσ κανω μια εισαγωγη αναλογα τα κεφια
γιατι μου τσακιζουν τα νευρα οι εξυπναδεσ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω φως των ματιων μου σε εμποδισα ποτε να κανεις εισαγωγη?? ... noumac μην με παρεξηγεις πλιζ ..ειμαι κατα τα αλλα καλος ανθρωπος!!.
οκ λυρικς .. αφιερωμενο στον φοιτητη μας:

Δε κατουράω καθόλου, ρε τι μου έλαχε
φωτιά κορμί να έχω κι όλες να με θέλουνε

πόνο μοιράζω, χωρίς να κουβεντιάζω,
ποτέ μου δε διστάζω

ούτε ονόματα,ούτε διευθύνσεις 
ούτε επώνυμα, μονάχα στύσεις

με το σιξ πακ βοηθό
έχω φτάσει σε αριθμό 
που δε χωράει το μυαλό



4000 μωρά τα χω σαρώσει όλα κί όλα έχουν πάθει ζημιά
4000 μωρά γιατί με λένε Σπαλιάρα και ξεκληρίζω χωριά
4000 μωρά τα έχω φάει όλα κί όλα έχουν πάθει ζημια
4000 μωρά γιατί με λένε Σπαλιάρα και ξεκληρίζω χωριά


Δίνω πόνο 
συνεχώς

ρε και στο σπίτι η οθόνη μου ειναι 4κ 
για να ταιριάζει με τον αριθμό που όλους τους καίει

----------


## elis

πρεπει να καρφιτσωσουμε μια δημοσιευση σαν το φμπ οτι δεν επιτρεπεται το τρολαρισμα

----------


## elis

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Εκτός αυτού,δεν ξέρω πως να πιάσω την κουβέντα.Τι να πω σε μια ωραία..........

----------


## Constantly curious

> Αγαπητή CC,αυτή είναι η αντίρρηση μου:Μήπως την αλλαγή την κάνουμε πολύ περισσότερο για να αρέσουμε εκεί που θέλουμε;Πάρε για παράδειγμα εμένα.Αλλάζω την εμφάνιση μου για να αρέσω στις ωραίες.Αν άρεσα δεν θα χρειαζόταν να την αλλάξω,έτσι δεν είναι;


Βρε γουαι μου, αφου εγραψα *ΑΝ* αλλαξω... *κατι* ...* προσδοκώ* θετικη αναγνωριση απο καποιον.
Δραση - Αντιδραση. Το ιδιο λεμε ουσιαστικα... :)

Απο την αλλη ως γυναικα, ξυπναω ενα πρωι, μου τη δινει, και αλλαζω κουπ (κουρεμμα) αυτο δεν παει απαραιτητα *με το οτι ηδη* μπηκε καποιος στο μυαλο μου αλλά ισως να προσδοκω να "γνωρισω" καποιον.

:rolleyes:

Τι κανει νιαου νιαου πανω στα κεραμιδια, ενα πραγμα...

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εκτός αυτού,δεν ξέρω πως να πιάσω την κουβέντα.Τι να πω σε μια ωραία..........


Γουαι... εχεις αλλο νημα που στο αναλυουν νομιζω.............
"Τροποι προσεγγισης"

----------


## Gallowdance

Τη δεδομένη στιγμή θα άλλαζα για μένα, αλλά επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος της συνήθειας και έτσι συμβιβάζομαι... Για μένα μια εξωτερική αλλαγή σηματοδοτεί μια νέα αλλαγή στη ζωή, όχι κατ' ανάγκη έναν έρωτα, πχ ένα ταξίδι, νέες σπουδές, αλλαγές δηλαδή που θα σε φέρουν κοντά σε κόσμο και που ξέρεις καμιά φορά, μπορεί αυτός ο "νέος" σου εαυτός να αρέσει και στους νέους σου φίλους! Για σκέψου το και αυτό!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Cc,να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος;Δεν το κάνω καθόλου για εμένα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γουαι... εχεις αλλο νημα που στο αναλυουν νομιζω.............
> "Τροποι προσεγγισης"


Μου το διέλυσε ένα ξεφτέρι που σας έβγαζε όλες πόρνες.....

----------


## Constantly curious

> Cc,να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος;Δεν το κάνω καθόλου για εμένα.


Εχεις σκεφτει ποτέ οτι ισως να θες απο την γυναικα να κανει πρωτη κινηση ? Οτι ισως να σου αρεσουν οι ομιλητικες και εκεινες που θα διεκδικησουν ?
Ανοιγεσαι βρε παιδι μου στη σχολη ? Ή Μπαινεις στην αιθουσα και αν ειναι ολες χαλια φευγεις ?

----------


## Constantly curious

> Μου το διέλυσε ένα ξεφτέρι που σας έβγαζε όλες π.....


Περα απο το τι εγραψε εκεινο το μελος, οι σελιδες παραμενουν για αναγνωση :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχεις σκεφτει ποτέ οτι ισως να θες απο την γυναικα να κανει πρωτη κινηση ? Οτι ισως να σου αρεσουν οι ομιλητικες και εκεινες που θα διεκδικησουν ?
> Ανοιγεσαι βρε παιδι μου στη σχολη ? Ή Μπαινεις στην αιθουσα και αν ειναι ολες χαλια φευγεις ?


Υπάρχουν ωραίες που το κάνουν αυτό;Γιατί εγώ ξέρω ότι η ωραία δεν την πέφτει,εκτός αν είναι ωραίος ο άλλος.

----------


## Constantly curious

Να σου πω κατι διαφορετικο.
Σου εχει τυχει να δεις Ωραια κοπελα να την χαζεψεις και να σου χαμογελασει ?
Να ανταλαξετε βλεμματα ? Εκανες κινηση ?


Αν δεν εχει τυχει ρωτα τον εαυτο σου στο υποθετικο σεναριο 
-Θα εκανες κινηση ???

----------


## Constantly curious

Ναι, εχω αισθανθει ζηλια. Ζηλεψα παροδικα την ευτυχια που εβλεπα στο προσωπο ενος ανθρωπου... ηταν το διαστημα που βασανιζομουν απο αγχος και δεν ειχα ουτε γιατρο - ουτε αισθημα κατανοησης, υποστηριξης κατι τελος παντων.

Στην αρχη ειχε κατι ιδιαιτερο αυτο το αισθημα, σαν μικρη αναφλεξη, κατοπιν σκεφτηκα την ιστορια του προσωπου και ποσα πακετα περασε και οτι ειμαι μεγαλη μουλαρα για να ζηλεψω τη θεση στην οποια βρισκοταν και ηρεμησα.

Απο τοτε - πανε χρονια- ευτυχως δεν εχει ξανα εμφανιστει αυτο το αισθημα. Νομιζω ειναι σαν το μισος. Απαξ και γλυκαθεις και δεν το αντιστρεψεις ως προς την ιστορια του σε καταπινει και σε κανει σιγα σιγα να αργοσβηνεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Να σου πω κατι διαφορετικο.
> Σου εχει τυχει να δεις Ωραια κοπελα να την χαζεψεις και να σου χαμογελασει ?
> Να ανταλαξετε βλεμματα ? Εκανες κινηση ?
> 
> 
> Αν δεν εχει τυχει ρωτα τον εαυτο σου στο υποθετικο σεναριο 
> -Θα εκανες κινηση ???


Μπορεί να έκανα.
Δεν έχω δει όμορφη να μου χαμογελάει(για φλερτ πάντα μιλάμε...).

----------


## mnimonio is back

Για να την δεις πρεπει να την κοιταξεις κιολας ε?

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλο το "μπορει" που εγραψες. Για φλερτ μιλαω και εγω. Πιστευω πως μια καλη αρχη ειναι το φλερτ, θα εξοικειωθεις με το μπλα μπλα, με την γλωσσα του σωματος και δεν θα σκεφτεσαι -τι θα πεις-. Οταν αρεσεις σε μια κοπελα θα της αρεσουν ολα σου. Οσο θα γραφεις εσυ εγω αλλο τοσο θα επιμενω. :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλο το "μπορει" που εγραψες. Για φλερτ μιλαω και εγω. Πιστευω πως μια καλη αρχη ειναι το φλερτ, θα εξοικειωθεις με το μπλα μπλα, με την γλωσσα του σωματος και δεν θα σκεφτεσαι -τι θα πεις-. Οταν αρεσεις σε μια κοπελα θα της αρεσουν ολα σου. Οσο θα γραφεις εσυ εγω αλλο τοσο θα επιμενω. :)


Συμφωνώ,αλλά επιθυμώ να αρέσω σε συγκεκριμένες κοπέλες-γυναίκες.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Συμφωνώ,αλλά επιθυμώ να αρέσω σε συγκεκριμένες κοπέλες-γυναίκες.


Τι θα προσφερεις σε αυτες τις κοπελες? Τι θες να δωσεις ? Εμφανιση ειναι το 1. το γνωριζω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι θα προσφερεις σε αυτες τις κοπελες? Τι θες να δωσεις ? Εμφανιση ειναι το 1. το γνωριζω.


Το ενδιαφέρον μου,την ευγένεια,να περνάμε καλά κλπ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Τι σε χωριζει απο το να γινει πραξη ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι σε χωριζει απο το να γινει πραξη ?


Σαν ανάκριση ακούγεται....:Ρ

----------


## Constantly curious

Το ξερεις το υφος μου αγαπητε... 

Μην μου απαντας... δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο. Ασε που δεν εφερα μαζι μου τα συνεργα της ανακρισης... :p

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Το ενδιαφέρον μου,την ευγένεια,να περνάμε καλά κλπ.


γουαι... αν καταλαβα κατι μετα από τις ''λιγες'' εμπειριες που εχω τα θυληκα σε ολο το ζωικο βασιλειο ελκοντε από τα δυνατα αρσενικα...

τι είναι αυτό που σου δινει δυναμη εσενα? για να προσελκυσεις το θυληκο που θελεις?

δεν μπορει καποιο δυνατο σημειο θα εχεις... αντε λεφτα εμφανιση δεν εχεις... μπλα μπλα ισως? μπορει και δεν το ξερεις πρεπει να ανοιχτείς...

από ότι βλεπω από τα ποστ σου εχεις τουλάχιστον λιγο θρασος... μετραει και αυτό λιγη ακομα αυτοπεποιθηση και βουρ στον πατσα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το ξερεις το υφος μου αγαπητε... 
> 
> Μην μου απαντας... δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο. Ασε που δεν εφερα μαζι μου τα συνεργα της ανακρισης... :p


Μα δεν σε παρεξηγώ αγαπητή.
Νιώθω ότι η εμφάνιση με εμποδίζει.

----------


## Constantly curious

Την οποια προσπαθεις να αλλαξεις. Κανεις κατι για αυτο. 
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω ... :(

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Την οποια προσπαθεις να αλλαξεις. Κανεις κατι για αυτο. 
> Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω ... :(


Ξέρεις τι?Νιώθω ότι η τωρινή μου εμφάνιση,δεν θα τραβούσε όμορφη....
Ότι θα πάθαινε δηλαδή με έναν ωραίο και θα έτρεχε πίσω του....

----------


## Constantly curious

Υπαρχει διαφορά αναμεσα στο *νιώθω οτι ειμα*ι και *ξερω πως φαινομαι*.

Καμια ξενη σειρα βλεπεις ? 
Ελα να αλλαξουμε λιγο κλιμα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Υπαρχει διαφορά αναμεσα στο *νιώθω οτι ειμα*ι και *ξερω πως φαινομαι*.
> 
> Καμια ξενη σειρα βλεπεις ? 
> Ελα να αλλαξουμε λιγο κλιμα.


Έχω δει κάποιες:
Dexter,Breaking Bad,Game of Thrones,Arrested Development,Sherlock,Two and a Half Men κλπ.

----------


## algofren

αλλαζουμε πρωτα για αρεσουμε στον εαυτο μασ ειτε αυτο ειναι εμφανιση συνηθειες και μετα για να αρεσουμε στους αλλους

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αλλαζουμε πρωτα για αρεσουμε στον εαυτο μασ ειτε αυτο ειναι εμφανιση συνηθειες και μετα για να αρεσουμε στους αλλους


Δηλαδή,κατά βάθος γίνεται για την εκτίμηση των άλλων.
Τι είδους γυναίκα είσαι από εμφάνιση δηλαδή?

----------


## pavlina

Γενικα δεν ζηλευω ευκολα...βασικα ζηλευω οσα παιδια μεγαλωσαν σε μια οικογενεια που τα αγαπουσαν κατα τα αλλα δεν ζηλευω...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ναι, εχω αισθανθει ζηλια. Ζηλεψα παροδικα την ευτυχια που εβλεπα στο προσωπο ενος ανθρωπου... ηταν το διαστημα που βασανιζομουν απο αγχος και δεν ειχα ουτε γιατρο - ουτε αισθημα κατανοησης, υποστηριξης κατι τελος παντων.
> 
> Στην αρχη ειχε κατι ιδιαιτερο αυτο το αισθημα, σαν μικρη αναφλεξη, κατοπιν σκεφτηκα την ιστορια του προσωπου και ποσα πακετα περασε και οτι ειμαι μεγαλη μουλαρα για να ζηλεψω τη θεση στην οποια βρισκοταν και ηρεμησα.
> 
> Απο τοτε - πανε χρονια- ευτυχως δεν εχει ξανα εμφανιστει αυτο το αισθημα. Νομιζω ειναι σαν το μισος. Απαξ και γλυκαθεις και δεν το αντιστρεψεις ως προς την ιστορια του σε καταπινει και σε κανει σιγα σιγα να αργοσβηνεις.


Η ζήλεια μετατρέπεται ευκολότατα σε φθόνο.
Όμως, "ο φθόνος άπτεται και των αρίστων".

----------


## algofren

> Δηλαδή,κατά βάθος γίνεται για την εκτίμηση των άλλων.
> Τι είδους γυναίκα είσαι από εμφάνιση δηλαδή?


αλλιως το εννοουσα αν μπουμε στην διαδικασια να αλλαξουμε κατι στον εαυτο μας πρεπει πρωτα να το κανουμε γιατι ικανοποιει εμας, αν η αλλαγη γινει και μας ικανοποιει φαινεται και προς τους αλλους
τωρα αλλαζουμε κατι για να αρεσουμε σε καποιον συγκεκριμενο το κανουμε γιατι μας αρεσει το αλλο ατομο 

απο εμφανιση φυσιολογικη ειμαι ουτε γκομεναρα ειμαι αλλα οχι και χαλια πιστευω τουλαχιστον:p

----------


## Constantly curious

Ο φθόνος μπορει να φωλιασει στον καθεναν εννοεις ?

----------


## Constantly curious

Why , συνεχιζω αλλη στιγμη... σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση στις σειρες...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why , συνεχιζω αλλη στιγμη... σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση στις σειρες...


Άνοιξε άμα θες ανάλογο θέμα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχω τον κινηματογραφο.... σου απαντησα, κανε τσεκ.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ζηλεύω μέχρι θανάτου τους παίδαρους των γυμναστηρίων,που είναι ωραίοι και πετυχημένοι με το άλλο φύλο,και γενικά τους ωραίους.


Κι εγώ ζηλεύω τις ικανότητες αυτωνών που είναι πετυχυμένοι με το άλλο φύλο, άλλα όχι στην εξωτερική τους εμφάνιση. Όχι οτι είμαι'γώ κάνας κούκλος, αλλα λέμε τώρα. Βασικά, βαριέμαι το γυμναστήριο.

----------


## viki38

Δεν ξερω αμα ειναι ζηλεια ακριβως . Δεν ξερω τελικα πως να το χαρακτηρισω . Ισως απλα ... κακια . Δεν ξερω αλλα εχει τυχει να βρισκω παντα την ασχημη πλευρα σε κατι που παει να επιχειρησει καποιος ή καποια γνωστη μου . Χωρις να σημαινει αυτο οτι αυτα που επιχειρω εγω ειναι αποτυχημενα ή δεν αξιζουν . Πιστευω δηλαδη στον εαυτο μου αλλα .... μαλλον με ενοχλει να προοδευουν καποια ατομα διπλα μου . Ισως να μου εχουνε κανει κακο σε καποια επιπεδα αθελα τους ισως και να το ξεσπαω με αυτον τον τροπο. Βεβαια δεν τους κανω καν πολυ παρεα , εχω απομακρυνθει αρκετα . 
Ερωτικα ειμαι αρκετα ζηλιαρα αλλα το καταπινω και δεν το εχω δειξει ποτε σε σημειο ο αντρας μου να νομιζει οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει καν . Ομως μεσα μου με τρωει αμα χαιρετησει καποια συναδελφο του κτλ κτλ . Ειμαι βεβαια πολυ εγωιστρια για να το δειξω .

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ο φθόνος μπορει να φωλιασει στον καθεναν εννοεις ?


Ουσιαστικά ναι! Σημαίνει: "Ο Φθόνος αγγίζει και τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους, του άριστους". Είναι ένα ελληνικό ρητό που χάνεται στα βάθη των αιώνων. Από την εποχή του Βυζαντίου, ίσως και πιο πριν.

----------


## Numenor

Η ζήλια είναι αρρώστια και όσο μπορείς να το αποφεύγεις

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ουσιαστικά ναι! Σημαίνει: "Ο Φθόνος αγγίζει και τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους, του άριστους". Είναι ένα ελληνικό ρητό που χάνεται στα βάθη των αιώνων. Από την εποχή του Βυζαντίου, ίσως και πιο πριν.



Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, εκανα μια αναζητηση χθες και διαβασα και ορισμενες αναφορες θρησκευτικου χαρακτηρα.
Το γεγονος αυτο, ως εμπειρια το ομολογησα στο προσωπο που το ενιωσα, τυγχανει να κατανοει τι θα πει "ανθρωπινο παθος" και δεν θυμωσε. Νομιζω πως αν παραδεχομαστε τα απλα μπορουμε να προχωρησουμε στα συνθετα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δηλαδή εγώ που δεν αλλάζω για εμένα,αλλά για τις όμορφες τι είμαι?
Που προσπαθώ να γίνω όμορφος και κάνω γυμναστήριο για την πάρτη τους,ε?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και να αρέσουμε εκεί που δεν θέλουμε??????
Δηλαδή γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό το λάθος?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

H σημερινή είναι μέρα,εντελώς απογοητευτική.
Όχι μόνο δεν μπορούσα λόγω κούρασης να κάνω όλο το πρόγραμμα στο γυμναστήριο(το μισό μόνο),ξαναέγινε το ίδιο με τις γυναίκες που συχνάζουν.
Τεράστια αποτυχία......
Μου φαίνεται η madiwasp είχε δίκιο που ανέφερε ως βασικό:χτίσε σώμα και εμφάνιση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και το αποκορύφωμα:
Σήμερα ήρθαν και οι 2 ωραίοι του γυμναστηρίου.......

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> *Γιατί να μην αρέσουμε εκεί που θέλουμε???*
> 
> Και να αρέσουμε εκεί που δεν θέλουμε??????
> Δηλαδή γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό το λάθος?


Άστα να πάνε. Τό'χω δει πολλές φορές αυτό.:(

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Άστα να πάνε. Τό'χω δει πολλές φορές αυτό.:(


Και το χειρότερο είναι να αρέσεις σε άσχημες ή μέτριες.....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Και το χειρότερο είναι να αρέσεις σε άσχημες ή μέτριες.....


Η αλλιώς, να αρέσεις στις μη γούστου/τύπου σου και να μην αρέσεις σ'αυτές του γούστου/τύπου σου, με ότι και να συνεπάγεται και με τα 2. Δηλαδή, άλλους μπορεί να μην τους νοιάζει η εξωτερική εμφάνιση της γυναίκας, άλλα να τον ενοχλεί που του ακολουθεί το κάθε του βήμα για παράδειγμα. Υπάρχουν πολλά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η αλλιώς, να αρέσεις στις μη γούστου/τύπου σου και να μην αρέσεις σ'αυτές του γούστου/τύπου σου, με ότι και να συνεπάγεται και με τα 2. Δηλαδή, άλλους μπορεί να μην τους νοιάζει η εξωτερική εμφάνιση της γυναίκας, άλλα να τον ενοχλεί που του ακολουθεί το κάθε του βήμα για παράδειγμα. Υπάρχουν πολλά.


Φίλε,δεν ξέρω πως να ελκύω μια όμορφη....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Φίλε,δεν ξέρω πως να ελκύω μια όμορφη....


Δεν έχει να κάνει αν κάποια είναι όμορφη, ή μέτρια, κλπ. Έχει να κάνει αν προσελκύεις ερωτικά μια γυναίκα γενικά. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, δεν προσελκύω ερωτικά μια γυναίκα, άλλα όχι λόγω εμφάνισης, άλλα λόγω οτι δεν έχω λέγειν, δεν ξέρω τι να της πω, δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση, και γενικά, δεν τό'χω καθόλου με το φλερτ. Έτσι και ήξερα πως να ρίχνω κοπέλες εύκολα, στο *ΕΓΓΥΩΜΑΙ* ότι θα είχες βρει κοπέλα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

WhyAlwaysMe?, δες κι αυτό το 3λεπτο βίντεο μία:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri_rYz9mGiU


Είδες τι άνεση είχε αυτός με την επικοινωνία του και τις καταφέρνει; Ούτε κάνας κούκλος είναι. Εγώ δεν έχω άνεση με τις κοπέλες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> WhyAlwaysMe?, δες κι αυτό το 3λεπτο βίντεο μία:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri_rYz9mGiU
> 
> 
> Είδες τι άνεση είχε αυτός με την επικοινωνία του και τις καταφέρνει; Ούτε κάνας κούκλος είναι. Εγώ δεν έχω άνεση με τις κοπέλες.


Κούκλος όχι,αλλά μάλλον με γυμνασμένο σώμα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Κούκλος όχι,αλλά μάλλον με γυμνασμένο σώμα.


Δε νομίζω οτι έχει, άλλα και να έχει, δε φαίνεται γιατί είναι ντυμένος. Είδες τι λέγειν έχει; Γι'αυτό το καταφέρνει. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω το λέγειν του γι'αυτό και φωνάζω ζήτω η μπακουροδυστυχία! Μην κολλάς στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Ο φίλος σου που λες σε παραπληροφορεί.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε νομίζω οτι έχει, άλλα και να έχει, δε φαίνεται γιατί είναι ντυμένος. Είδες τι λέγειν έχει; Γι'αυτό το καταφέρνει. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω το λέγειν του γι'αυτό και φωνάζω ζήτω η μπακουροδυστυχία! Μην κολλάς στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Ο φίλος σου που λες σε παραπληροφορεί.


Δεν ξέρω φίλε,αυτός στο βίντεο είναι σίγουρα ωραιότερος από εμένα....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Δεν ξέρω φίλε,αυτός στο βίντεο είναι σίγουρα ωραιότερος από εμένα....


Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αυτό. Έχει λέγειν, γι'αυτό τα καταφέρνει. Γιατί επειμένει ο φίλος σου τόσο πολύ οτι παίζει τόσο ρόλο η εμφάνιση. Έπρεπε να κάναμε και οι 3 αυτή την συζήτηση απο κοντά. Θα τον είχα διαψεύσει άπειρες φορές.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αυτό. Έχει λέγειν, γι'αυτό τα καταφέρνει. Γιατί επειμένει ο φίλος σου τόσο πολύ οτι παίζει τόσο ρόλο η εμφάνιση. Έπρεπε να κάναμε και 3 αυτή την συζήτηση απο κοντά. Θα τον είχα διαψεύσει άπειρες φορές.


Ούτε που ξέρω γιατί......
Φυσικά αυτό το τσογλάνι δεν είναι κολλητός....Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ούτε που ξέρω γιατί......
> Φυσικά αυτό το τσογλάνι δεν είναι κολλητός....Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε.


Οκ. Πιο πολύ σαν παρέα θα κάνετε , παρά σαν κανονικός φίλος φαντάζομαι. Όπως και νά'χει, σ'έχει παραπληροφορήσει άγρια αυτός.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οκ. Πιο πολύ σαν παρέα κάνετε φαντάζομαι. Ότι και νά'ναι, σ'έχει παραπληροφορήσει άγρια αυτός.


Αν ήταν κολλητός,θα με ντρεπόμουν.....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Αν ήταν κολλητός,θα με ντρεπόμουν.....


Και απλή παρέα που είναι, δε συμπεριφέρεται καλά αυτός απέναντί σου. Παρεπιπτόντως, να μια απόδειξη ακόμα που τον διαψεύδει:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOgz-65PATM

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Και απλή παρέα που είναι, δε συμπεριφέρεται καλά αυτός απέναντί σου. Παρεπιπτόντως, να μια απόδειξη ακόμα που τον διαψεύδει:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOgz-65PATM


Αυτός που πρωταγωνιστεί (ο Αστάθιος) χωρίς να θέλω να τον προσβάλω ή να τον υποτιμήσω, δεν είναι κούκλος η κάνας σωματαράς. Τα καταφέρνει γιατί έχει λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση, κάποια πράγματα που δεν έχω εγώ.

----------


## Aggressive1

> Δε νομίζω οτι έχει, άλλα και να έχει, δε φαίνεται γιατί είναι ντυμένος. Είδες τι λέγειν έχει; Γι'αυτό το καταφέρνει. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω το λέγειν του γι'αυτό και φωνάζω ζήτω η μπακουροδυστυχία! Μην κολλάς στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Ο φίλος σου που λες σε παραπληροφορεί.


Ρε παιδιά τι λέγειν και αηδίες? Και όχι σιγά την εμφάνιση που έχει. Εμένα αν μου την έπεφτε έτσι κάποιος και ειδικά ο συγκεκριμένος θα του έχωνα σφαλιάρα και θα έφευγα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε παιδιά τι λέγειν και αηδίες? Και όχι σιγά την εμφάνιση που έχει. Εμένα αν μου την έπεφτε έτσι κάποιος και ειδικά ο συγκεκριμένος θα του έχωνα σφαλιάρα και θα έφευγα!


Είσαι κάποια όμορφη από εμφάνιση?
Και πως θες τον άντρα?

----------


## Aggressive1

Ναι, θα έλεγα οτι είμαι αρκετά καλή, δεν νιώθω και σαν την Τζούλια αλλά εντάξει. Γενικά δεν έχω συγκεκριμένο τύπο, αλλά μου αρέσει σαφώς όταν ο άντρας είναι περιποιημένος και προσέχει εμφάνιση/σώμα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι αν δεν είναι φουλ γυμνασμένος δεν θα τον κοιτάξω. Επίσης, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ ο τρόπος που φέρεται και που μιλάει και να μην είναι ψωνισμένος και καβαλημένο καλάμι ή μισογύνης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι, θα έλεγα οτι είμαι αρκετά καλή, δεν νιώθω και σαν την Τζούλια αλλά εντάξει. Γενικά δεν έχω συγκεκριμένο τύπο, αλλά μου αρέσει σαφώς όταν ο άντρας είναι περιποιημένος και προσέχει εμφάνιση/σώμα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι αν δεν είναι φουλ γυμνασμένος δεν θα τον κοιτάξω. Επίσης, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ ο τρόπος που φέρεται και που μιλάει και να μην είναι ψωνισμένος και καβαλημένο καλάμι ή μισογύνης.


Πες μου κιόλας ότι θα έκανες κάτι,με έναν μη ωραίο ή μη γυμασμένο.
Πάντως είσαι τυχερή,αφού είσαι αρκετά καλή και όλοι σου οι σύντροφοι θα ήταν ωραίας εμφάνισης,γυμνασμένοι κλπ.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ρε παιδιά τι λέγειν και αηδίες? Και όχι σιγά την εμφάνιση που έχει. Εμένα αν μου την έπεφτε έτσι κάποιος και ειδικά ο συγκεκριμένος θα του έχωνα σφαλιάρα και θα έφευγα!


Ένα παράδειγμα έφερα, και ούτε επικροτώ αυτόν τον τρόπο πεσίματος. Δε με κατάλαβες. Ο Αστάθιος έχει λέγειν. Εγώ δεν τό'χω αυτό το λέγειν.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> μου αρέσει σαφώς όταν ο άντρας είναι περιποιημένος και προσέχει εμφάνιση/σώμα,


Φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς και περιποιημένο το μαλλί του;




> χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι αν δεν είναι φουλ γυμνασμένος δεν θα τον κοιτάξω.


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Με την έννοια οτι οι αγύμναστοι δεν έχουν ελπίδα; Πραγματικά, δεν έχω καταλάβει.




> Επίσης, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ ο τρόπος που φέρεται και που μιλάει και να μην είναι ψωνισμένος και καβαλημένο καλάμι ή μισογύνης.


Είναι το μόνο που γνωρίζω.





Υ.Γ. Aggressive1, μη με παρεξηγείς που είμαι 30 χρονών και σου κάνω τέτοιες ερωτήσεις. Δεν ξέρω την τύφλα μου απο γυναίκες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς και περιποιημένο το μαλλί του;
> 
> 
> Τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Με την έννοια οτι οι αγύμναστοι δεν έχουν ελπίδα; Πραγματικά, δεν έχω καταλάβει.
> 
> 
> Είναι το μόνο που γνωρίζω.
> 
> 
> ...


Μάλλον και για το μαλλί εννοεί,αλλά ιδίως για το κορμί.
Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζω και θέλω να γίνω σαν τους ωραίους του γυμναστηρίου,καθώς αυτοί πάνε μόνο με όμορφες.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Μάλλον και για το μαλλί εννοεί,


Καλά το μαλλί είναι ελλεεινά εύκολο.




> αλλά ιδίως για το κορμί.
> Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζω και θέλω να γίνω σαν τους ωραίους του γυμναστηρίου,καθώς αυτοί πάνε μόνο με όμορφες.


Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα απαντήσει πρώτα. Εγώ πάλι διαφωνώ οτι οι όμορφες πάνε μόνο με όμορφους. Μην ακούς τι σου λέει ο φίλος σου. Εγώ λέω να οργανώσουμε άμεσα συνάντηση εγώ, εσύ, και ο φίλος σου γιατί έχω πολλές αλήθειες να πω ανοιχτά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλά το μαλλί είναι ελλεεινά εύκολο.
> 
> 
> Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα απαντήσει πρώτα. Εγώ πάλι διαφωνώ οτι οι όμορφες πάνε μόνο με όμορφους. Μην ακούς τι σου λέει ο φίλος σου. Εγώ λέω να οργανώσουμε άμεσα συνάντηση εγώ, εσύ, και ο φίλος σου γιατί έχω πολλές αλήθειες να πω ανοιχτά.


Τι λες να απαντήσει?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Τι λες να απαντήσει?


Δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να ζητάει η Aggressive1. Άλλωστε, γούστα είναι. Ότι και να πει, μην παίρνεις ως παράδειγμα μια απάντηση μόνο, αλλα αυτά που βλέπεις στο δρόμο στην καθημερινότητα. Δηλαδή, εγω που βγαίνω συνέχεια, βλέπω άπειρα παραδείγματα μέτριων αντρών να τά'χουν με γυναικάρες. Υπάρχει και το άλλο, ο φίλος μου που σού'λεγα, ο Π., ο οποίος είναι πολύ γυμνασμένος με σωματάρα και τά'χει με κάτω του μετρίου εμφάνισης γυναίκα. Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να πω ψέματα.

----------


## Aggressive1

> Φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς και περιποιημένο το μαλλί του;
> 
> 
> Τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Με την έννοια οτι οι αγύμναστοι δεν έχουν ελπίδα; Πραγματικά, δεν έχω καταλάβει.
> 
> 
> Είναι το μόνο που γνωρίζω.
> 
> 
> ...


Οχι δεν σε παρεξηγώ μην ανησυχείς. Οχι το αντίθετο, λέω οτι ακόμα και αν δεν είναι υπερβολικά γυμνασμένος δεν με ενοχλεί. Ναι και το περιποιημένο μαλλί είναι ωραίο. Και ούτε και να το ζηλεύεις αυτό το λέγειν του Αστάθιου, δεν χρειάζεται. Why φυσικά και θα έκανα κάτι με έναν μη γυμνασμένο αν με τράβαγε για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο και απο συντρόφους είχα και καλούς, αλλά τα είχα και με πιο μέτριο και όχι τόσο γυμνασμένο και δεν με πείραζε, γιατί ταιριάζαμε σε χαρακτήρα/ενδιαφέρονται και δεν με ενοχλούσε (άσχετα αν άκουγα σχόλια απο τις φίλες μου, τα οποία με εκνευριζαν όσο δεν πάει και τα αγνοούσα πλήρως).

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Οχι δεν σε παρεξηγώ μην ανησυχείς. Οχι το αντίθετο, λέω οτι ακόμα και αν δεν είναι υπερβολικά γυμνασμένος δεν με ενοχλεί. Ναι και το περιποιημένο μαλλί είναι ωραίο.


Για το γυμνασμένος άλλο ήθελα να πω. Με το παραπάνω που λες, εννοείς και να είναι καθόλου γυμνασμένος δε σε πειράζει; Ή πρέπει να είναι έστω και λίγο γυμνασμένος για να μη σε πειράζει; Έχω μπερδευτεί. Όταν λέω καθόλου γυμνασμένος, δεν εννοώ να έχει πατσάκια.




> Και ούτε και να το ζηλεύεις αυτό το λέγειν του Αστάθιου, δεν χρειάζεται.


Μπορεί ο Αστάθιος σ'αυτό βίντεο να είναι λίγο άκομψος, άλλωστε φάρσα έκανε, δεν την έπεφτε πραγματικά στις κοπέλες. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχει φοβερό λέγειν που του δίνει *δραματικά* περισσότερες πιθανότητες απο'μένα να κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα, το παραδέχομαι, άσχετα που είμαι καλύτερος στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση απ'αυτόν. Εμένα με πιάνει μουγκίτιδα (δεν υπερβάλλω) όταν είναι να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα. Δεν τό'χω με το φλερτ. Χαμένος απο χέρι είμαι εκεί. Όσες φορές προσπαθώ σε μαγαζί να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη, τρώω τα μούτρα μου και διαπιστώνω οτι τελικά κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου




> Why φυσικά και θα έκανα κάτι με έναν μη γυμνασμένο αν με τράβαγε για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο και απο συντρόφους είχα και καλούς, αλλά τα είχα και με πιο μέτριο και όχι τόσο γυμνασμένο και δεν με πείραζε, γιατί ταιριάζαμε σε χαρακτήρα/ενδιαφέρονται και δεν με ενοχλούσε (άσχετα αν άκουγα σχόλια απο τις φίλες μου, τα οποία με εκνευριζαν όσο δεν πάει και τα αγνοούσα πλήρως).


Εγώ σε πιστεύω απόλυτα σ'αυτό που λες. Ο χαρακτήρας/ενδιαφέροντα είναι το παν.

----------


## Aggressive1

Όχι δεν με πειράζει και να μην είναι γυμνασμένος. Θα ήθελα να είναι έστω λίγο, αλλά αυτό φτιάχνεται έτσι δεν είναι? Το να έχει πατσάκια θα με ενοχλούσε λίγο, αλλά το να είναι αδύνατος απλά δεν με ενοχλεί. Εκτός απο μαγαζί έχεις κάποιο άλλο μέρος να την πέσεις σε κοπέλες? Πχ κάνεις κάποιο χόμπι? Γιατί ρωτάγατε τόσο πολύ για το μαλλί πιο πάνω? Όντως νομίζω οτι είναι το πιο απλο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όχι δεν με πειράζει και να μην είναι γυμνασμένος. Θα ήθελα να είναι έστω λίγο, αλλά αυτό φτιάχνεται έτσι δεν είναι? Το να έχει πατσάκια θα με ενοχλούσε λίγο, αλλά το να είναι αδύνατος απλά δεν με ενοχλεί. Εκτός απο μαγαζί έχεις κάποιο άλλο μέρος να την πέσεις σε κοπέλες? Πχ κάνεις κάποιο χόμπι? Γιατί ρωτάγατε τόσο πολύ για το μαλλί πιο πάνω? Όντως νομίζω οτι είναι το πιο απλο


Πρώτα από όλα,δεν θέλω να σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση,ούτε να γίνω αδιάκριτος.
Για να καταλάβω,λες ότι δεν θα σε πείραζε να μην είναι ο άλλος γυμνασμένος,αλλά θα ήθελες να είναι έστω και λίγο.
Θα τον έπρηζες δηλαδή για να γυμναστεί?
Και όταν πριν αναφέρθηκες στους συντρόφους σου,μόνο ένας ήταν μη ωραίος,και όχι τόσο γυμνασμένος?
Από ότι έχω καταλάβει,είναι φετίχ σου οι γυμνασμένοι,μιας και είσαι όμορφη.:p
Συγγνώμη και πάλι αν έρχεσαι σε δύσκολη θέση,ούτε θέλω να γίνει κάποια παρεξήγηση....

----------


## Aggressive1

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευγένειες :P. Όχι δεν θα τον έπρηζα, απλά θα του το πρότεινα έμεσα σαν ένα τρόπο να νιώθει και ο ίδιος καλύτερα, μπορεί για παράδειγμα να του πρότεινα να πηγαίνουμε μαζί για τρέξιμο κάποιες φορές. Αλλά, άσχετα απο το τι αρέσει σε μένα, κάποιος που είναι γυμνασμένος δεν περνάει ποτέ απαρατήρητος. Εντάξει, δεν είπα οτι δεν βλεπότανε κιόλας, απλά τον έλεγες μάλλον μέτριο. Ναι ένας μόνο..Ε, εντάξει ναι μου αρέσουν αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα ασχοληθώ με κάποιον που μπορεί να έχει λίγο κοιλίτσα, αλλά να είναι ωραίος εμφανισιακά με στυλ.

----------


## algofren

η εμφανιση δεν ειναι παντα το παν εχω γνωστα ζευγαρια που οι κοπελες δεν ειναι και κουκλες αλλα τα εχουν με πολυ ωραια αγορια 
καμια φορα παιζει ρολο και πως πλασαρεις τον εαυτο σου ή αμα δεν αρεσεις εσυ στον εαυτο σου το βγαζεις και στους αλλους

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευγένειες :P. Όχι δεν θα τον έπρηζα, απλά θα του το πρότεινα έμεσα σαν ένα τρόπο να νιώθει και ο ίδιος καλύτερα, μπορεί για παράδειγμα να του πρότεινα να πηγαίνουμε μαζί για τρέξιμο κάποιες φορές. Αλλά, άσχετα απο το τι αρέσει σε μένα, κάποιος που είναι γυμνασμένος δεν περνάει ποτέ απαρατήρητος. Εντάξει, δεν είπα οτι δεν βλεπότανε κιόλας, απλά τον έλεγες μάλλον μέτριο. Ναι ένας μόνο..Ε, εντάξει ναι μου αρέσουν αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα ασχοληθώ με κάποιον που μπορεί να έχει λίγο κοιλίτσα, αλλά να είναι ωραίος εμφανισιακά με στυλ.


Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας μη ωραίος,δηλαδή μέτριος.
Έκανα και ένα poll ανάλογο,ψήφισε αν είναι.
Φαντάζομαι να κάνεις το απίθανο:να απορρίπτεις έναν ωραίο και γυμνασμένο....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> η εμφανιση δεν ειναι παντα το παν εχω γνωστα ζευγαρια που οι κοπελες δεν ειναι και κουκλες αλλα τα εχουν με πολυ ωραια αγορια 
> καμια φορα παιζει ρολο και πως πλασαρεις τον εαυτο σου ή αμα δεν αρεσεις εσυ στον εαυτο σου το βγαζεις και στους αλλους


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Κι εγώ έχω φίλο (ο Π.) με σωματάρα και μπράτσα και η κοπέλα του δεν είναι όσο εμφανίσιμη όσο είναι αυτός. Σωστό και το δεύτερο.

----------


## algofren

Δεν βρισκεις κατι που σε ελκυει με σκοπο να κανεις κατι ή γενικοτερα δεν βρισκεις καποια κοπελα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν βρισκεις κατι που σε ελκυει με σκοπο να κανεις κατι ή γενικοτερα δεν βρισκεις καποια κοπελα?


Σε ποιόν πάει η ερώτηση?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

@ WhyAlwaysMe?, για εμένα προοριζόταν η ερώτηση.




> Δεν βρισκεις κατι που σε ελκυει με σκοπο να κανεις κατι?


Μακάρι νά'χα αυτήν την ακραία πολυτέλεια.




> ή γενικοτερα δεν βρισκεις καποια κοπελα?


Δυστυχώς, αυτό ακριβώς. Είμαι κλειστός, εσωστρεφής, χωρίς λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## Aggressive1

> η εμφανιση δεν ειναι παντα το παν εχω γνωστα ζευγαρια που οι κοπελες δεν ειναι και κουκλες αλλα τα εχουν με πολυ ωραια αγορια 
> καμια φορα παιζει ρολο και πως πλασαρεις τον εαυτο σου ή αμα δεν αρεσεις εσυ στον εαυτο σου το βγαζεις και στους αλλους


Συμφωνώ γι' αυτό που λες οτι αν δεν αρέσεις στον εαυτό σου το βγάζεις και στους άλλους και το αντίθετο, οτι αν αρέσεις σε σένα πάλι θα το βγάζεις και στους άλλους. Ναι, όντως είπαμε υπάρχουν πολλά γούστα, κι εγώ έχω δει κοπέλες ωραίες με κάποιους πολύ μέτριους. Η εμφάνιση μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο, αλλά σίγουρα και δεν είναι το παν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συμφωνώ γι' αυτό που λες οτι αν δεν αρέσεις στον εαυτό σου το βγάζεις και στους άλλους και το αντίθετο, οτι αν αρέσεις σε σένα πάλι θα το βγάζεις και στους άλλους. Ναι, όντως είπαμε υπάρχουν πολλά γούστα, κι εγώ έχω δει κοπέλες ωραίες με κάποιους πολύ μέτριους. Η εμφάνιση μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο, αλλά σίγουρα και δεν είναι το παν


Ουάου,δεν περίμενα να γράψεις το τελευταίο.:p

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> κι εγώ έχω δει κοπέλες ωραίες με κάποιους πολύ μέτριους.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Και'γω τα ίδια βλέπω στην καθημερινότητά μου και όταν βγαίνω έξω βόλτα.




> Η εμφάνιση μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο, αλλά σίγουρα και δεν είναι το παν


Πολύ σωστά κι εδώ. Έχω εξωτερική εμφάνισή (*χωρίς νά'μαι κούκλος*) που δε δικαιολογεί τη μπακουρίτιδά μου.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

WhyAlwaysMe?, όπως σου είπα και πριν, δε φταίει η εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση που δεν έχεις κάνει τίποτα (όπως ανέφερες εσύ) με κοπέλα. Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ απο εμφάνιση.

Αυτό που δεν είναι μια χαρά εδώ πέρα είναι αυτά που σου λέει αυτός ο περιβόητος φίλος σου που τσιγκουνεύεται κιόλας να μοιραστεί τη "συνταγή του". Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα οτι νιώθεις πολύ άβολα να το συζητήσεις το θέμα, που για μένα είναι *ΜΕΙΖΟΝ* θέμα, αλλα εμείς προσπαθούμε και θέλουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε όσο πιο πολύ μπορούμε. Γιατί σε υποτιμάει τόσο πολύ αυτός ο φίλος σου; Για να οργανώσουμε σιγά σιγά καμιά συνάντηση να τον περιλάβω μία με τις αλήθειες που θα ξεστομίζω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> WhyAlwaysMe?, όπως σου είπα και πριν, δε φταίει η εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση που δεν έχεις κάνει τίποτα (όπως ανέφερες εσύ) με κοπέλα. Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ απο εμφάνιση.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν είναι μια χαρά εδώ πέρα είναι αυτά που σου λέει αυτός ο περιβόητος φίλος σου που τσιγκουνεύεται κιόλας να μοιραστεί τη "συνταγή του". Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα οτι νιώθεις πολύ άβολα να το συζητήσεις το θέμα, που για μένα είναι *ΜΕΙΖΟΝ* θέμα, αλλα εμείς προσπαθούμε και θέλουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε όσο πιο πολύ μπορούμε. Γιατί σε υποτιμάει τόσο πολύ αυτός ο φίλος σου; Για να οργανώσουμε σιγά σιγά καμιά συνάντηση να τον περιλάβω μία με τις αλήθειες που θα ξεστομίζω.



Οι πιο πολλοί θέλετε να βοηθήσετε.....

----------


## Aggressive1

> Ουάου,δεν περίμενα να γράψεις το τελευταίο.:p


Χαχα, με έχεις παρεξηγήσει λίγο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχα, με έχεις παρεξηγήσει λίγο μου φαίνεται...


Γιατί βρε?Επειδή αναφέρεις ότι σου αρέσουν οι ωραίοι και γυμνασμένοι.:p
Έστειλες στο mail μου?Για να το σβήσω μετά από το post μου.

----------


## algofren

εγω πριν μερικα χρονια δεν ειχα καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο μου δεν μου αρεσα μπηκα στην διαδικασια να αλλαξω και τα καταφερα σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα και παλι ημουν μονη μου οταν αρχισα να τα βρισκω με τον εαυτο μου αρχισαν να με προσεχουν και οι αλλοι γιατι τοτε το εβγαζα και προς τα εξω 
αν ηθελα απλα να κανω κατι ετσι για να πω οτι το εκανα ειχα τις ευκαιριες αλλα δεν μπορουσα απλα ετσι να το κανω ειτε ο αλλος ηταν ωραιος ή ασχημος μου εχει τυχει να γνωρισω εναν κουκλο αλλα δεν ειχαμε να μιλησουμε εγκεφαλικα δεν μου εβγαζε κατι ενω σεξουαλικα μου εβγαζε πραματα, μου εχει τυχει και να γνωρισω ενα ασχημουλη που με εκανε να γελαω να θελω να του μιλαω και ενα εχω επαφη μαζι του
ισως τελικα να ειναι και θεμα αρχης ειναι μεχρι να κανεις την αρχη 
εγω ποτε θα την κανω δεν ξερω ακομα

----------


## Aggressive1

> Γιατί βρε?Επειδή αναφέρεις ότι σου αρέσουν οι ωραίοι και γυμνασμένοι.:p
> Έστειλες στο mail μου?Για να το σβήσω μετά από το post μου.


Έστειλα σου ήρθε?

----------


## Aggressive1

> εγω πριν μερικα χρονια δεν ειχα καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο μου δεν μου αρεσα μπηκα στην διαδικασια να αλλαξω και τα καταφερα σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα και παλι ημουν μονη μου οταν αρχισα να τα βρισκω με τον εαυτο μου αρχισαν να με προσεχουν και οι αλλοι γιατι τοτε το εβγαζα και προς τα εξω 
> αν ηθελα απλα να κανω κατι ετσι για να πω οτι το εκανα ειχα τις ευκαιριες αλλα δεν μπορουσα απλα ετσι να το κανω ειτε ο αλλος ηταν ωραιος ή ασχημος μου εχει τυχει να γνωρισω εναν κουκλο αλλα δεν ειχαμε να μιλησουμε εγκεφαλικα δεν μου εβγαζε κατι ενω σεξουαλικα μου εβγαζε πραματα, μου εχει τυχει και να γνωρισω ενα ασχημουλη που με εκανε να γελαω να θελω να του μιλαω και ενα εχω επαφη μαζι του
> ισως τελικα να ειναι και θεμα αρχης ειναι μεχρι να κανεις την αρχη 
> εγω ποτε θα την κανω δεν ξερω ακομα


Δεν την έκανες την αρχή με αυτόν που λες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έστειλα σου ήρθε?


Oh yes,my dear lady!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Οι πιο πολλοί θέλετε να βοηθήσετε.....


Εμένα με ξέρεις πόσο αξιόπιστος είμαι, όπως έχω αποδείξει. Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Στο θέμα μας τώρα, πες μια τι σου λέει αυτός ο "φίλος" σου. Σε παραπληροφορεί αυτός. Κάποιος πρέπει να του τρίψει στα μούτρα τις αλήθειες. Έτσι και είχα λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση και μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι, πραγματικά θα σε βοηθούσα. Το εννοώ. Θα σε βοηθούσα, θα έβρισκες την κοπέλα των επιθυμιών σου, και στο τέλος άμα ήθελες, θα μπορούσες να την πεις άνετα στον "φίλο" σου και να μάθει αυτός να μιλάει.

----------


## algofren

> Δεν την έκανες την αρχή με αυτόν που λες?


Οχι γιατι απλα ηθελε να το κανουμε και μετα τπτ οπως μου ειχε πει "δεν σε ξερω δεν με ξερεις υποφερω και υποφερεις" οποτε επελεξα τοτε να μην κανω τπτ να εκανα λαθος δεν ξερω τωρα δεν αλλαζει το πραμα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εμένα με ξέρεις πόσο αξιόπιστος είμαι, όπως έχω αποδείξει. Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Στο θέμα μας τώρα, πες μια τι σου λέει αυτός ο "φίλος" σου. Σε παραπληροφορεί αυτός. Κάποιος πρέπει να του τρίψει στα μούτρα τις αλήθειες. Έτσι και είχα λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση και μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι, πραγματικά θα σε βοηθούσα. Το εννοώ. Θα σε βοηθούσα, θα έβρισκες την κοπέλα των επιθυμιών σου, και στο τέλος άμα ήθελες, θα μπορούσες να την πεις άνετα στον "φίλο" σου και να μάθει αυτός να μιλάει.


Σου τα έχω αναφέρει και πάλι φίλε.
Το ξέρω ότι είσαι αξιόπιστος,όπως και κάποια άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα....

----------


## Aggressive1

> Οχι γιατι απλα ηθελε να το κανουμε και μετα τπτ οπως μου ειχε πει "δεν σε ξερω δεν με ξερεις υποφερω και υποφερεις" οποτε επελεξα τοτε να μην κανω τπτ να εκανα λαθος δεν ξερω τωρα δεν αλλαζει το πραμα


Α, κατάλαβα λογικό που σπάστηκες..

----------


## algofren

> Α, κατάλαβα λογικό που σπάστηκες..


ειδωμεν, κανεις δεν θελει να ειναι μονος περα απο το σεξουαλικο κομματι ειναι και η συντροφια να εισαι με καποιον που σε κανει να νιωθεις ωραια και να σε καταλαβαινει

----------


## Aggressive1

Ναι και πάνω απο όλα να σε σέβεται και να μην θέλει απλά να περνάει την ώρα του

----------


## algofren

> Ναι και πάνω απο όλα να σε σέβεται και να μην θέλει απλά να περνάει την ώρα του


ακριβως αυτο...
σκεφτομαι οτι μερικες φορες ειναι και στον ανθρωπο ειτε το εχεις με τις σχεσεις (δλδ προσεγγιση, μπλα μπλα κλπ κλπ) ειτε οχι εγω μαλλον δεν το εχω και πολυ

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> σκεφτομαι οτι μερικες φορες ειναι και στον ανθρωπο ειτε το εχεις με τις σχεσεις (δλδ προσεγγιση, μπλα μπλα κλπ κλπ) ειτε οχι εγω μαλλον δεν το εχω και πολυ


Επειδή φοβάμαι οτι κι έγω έχω το ίδιο (για τις σχέσεις) λόγω οτι είμαι αρχάριος, τι εννοείς ακριβώς;

----------


## algofren

> Επειδή φοβάμαι οτι κι έγω έχω το ίδιο (για τις σχέσεις) λόγω οτι είμαι αρχάριος, τι εννοείς ακριβώς;


Γενικοτερα το ελεγα οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι το εχουν με αυτα τα πραματα θαρρος και θρασος (ακουω απο γνωστους οτι οποτε βγαινουν ολο και καποιον γνωριζουν πως το κανουν να φαινεται τοσο ευκολο απορω)εγω προσωπικα δεν...
ισως φταιει οτι δεν εχουμε πειρα (και εγω δεν εχω εμπειριες) οποτε δεν ξερουμε να χειριστουμε καποια πραγματα

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Γενικοτερα το ελεγα οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι το εχουν με αυτα τα πραματα θαρρος και θρασος (ακουω απο γνωστους οτι οποτε βγαινουν ολο και καποιον γνωριζουν πως το κανουν να φαινεται τοσο ευκολο απορω)εγω προσωπικα δεν...
> ισως φταιει οτι δεν εχουμε πειρα (και εγω δεν εχω εμπειριες) οποτε δεν ξερουμε να χειριστουμε καποια πραγματα


Α, αυτό, ναι. Κι εγώ δεν έχω θράσος καθόλου και είμαι άκρως άπειρος.

----------

